# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد ٢٤ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم الأحد 24 نوفمبر 2019م

 الصدى ::-

رمضان جاب البمبان. .....الزعيم يصرع الهلال بهدفين حلال 
الجماهير الزرقاء تحصب الملعب بالحجارة وتصيب محمد الرشيد والشرطة تتدخل 
مراقب مباراة القمة يكشف عن اجتماع عاجل ويطالب الحكم بتسليم تقريره على وجه السرعة 
إصابة محمد الرشيد ومحمود امبدة بالحجارة 
الهلال على مرمى حجر من العقوبات 
ثنائية عجب تشعل اللهب وتنهي ديربي الغضب 
الحكم أحمد خضر : السمؤال أدار القمة بشجاعة وكل قراراته صحيحة 

 الزعيم ::-

مريخ  ( العجب ) والسرور. ....ضرب  (..........)
روح الأبطال ترهب عيال الكاردينال وتسحق الهلال 
جماهير الأزرق تقتحم الملعب. ....توقف سيل الأهداف بأثارة الشغب 
اعتداء لاعبي الوصيف وجمهوره على الحكم يضع اللجنة المنظمة في امتحان العدالة 
 جمال الوالي يهنئ مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني واللاعبين والقاعدة الجماهيرية بالنصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقتحام الجماهير ينهي موقعة المريخ والهلال قبل موعدها

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



فاز المريخ على ضيفه الهلال بنتيجة (2-1)، في مباراة لم تكتمل بسبب الشغب الجماهيري، مساء امس السبت، بستاد حليم / شداد، ضمن منافسات الأسبوع الـ11 بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وعرفت المباراة نهاية غير طبيعية قبل موعدها، نتيجة اعتداء جماهير الهلال على لاعبي المريخ بأجسام صلبة تسببت بإصابات بالغة لأصحاب الأرض، ولجأت قوات الأمن لتفريق الجماهير بالغاز المسيل للدموع ما اضطر الحكم لإنهاء المباراة قبل وقتها الأصلي.

وجاء رد الفعل الغاضب من جماهير الهلال على إثر طرد قائد الفريق عبد اللطيف بويا قبل النهاية بـ15 دقيقة، وتم استخدم الغاز المسيل للدموع من خارج الملعب لتفريغ الجماهير الغاضبة.

وكان المريخ هو المتقدم بهدف السبق من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 19، نفذها بنجاح رمضان عجب، وأدرك ظهير الهلال أطهر الطاهر التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 34 من ركلة جزاء أيضًا.

وأضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 72، إلا أن طرد بويا عقب الهدف الثاني كان سببًا في إنهاء اللقاء مبكرًا من حكم اللقاء السمؤال محمد الفاتح، وكان قبلها قد نال البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 21.

الشوط الأول

كشف المريخ صاحب الأرض، عن تركيز كبير وثقة في الآداء منذ بداية المباراة، خصوصًا في تحركات اللاعبين والاستلام والتمرير.

وسدد وليد الشعلة لأول مرة من خارج الصندوق باتجاه المرمى في الدقيقة 10، لكن الحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين تصدى للكرة ببراعة.

وفي الدقيقة 19 أحرز المريخ هدف التقدم من ركلة جزاء، تسبب بها أطهر الطاهر حين ارتمى داخل الصندوق ولامس بيديه الكرة التي لعبها رمضان من مخالفة، فاحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء سددها رمضان عجب بقوة على يمين جمال سالم.

وكان الهدف نتيجة طبيعية لسيطرة المريخ على الأداء في وسط الملعب بقيادة ثلاثي المحور محمد الرشيد وضياء الدين محجوب وعماد الصيني، الذين نجحوا في ربط تحركات المهاجمين رمضان عجب وسيف تيري. 

وتوترت المباراة في الدقيقة 21 إثر الاحتكاك البدني واللفظي بين ظهير الهلال الأيسر فارس عبد الله والظهير الأيمن للمريخ حمزة داوود، وعلى إثرها أشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء لكل من عبد اللطيف بويا وحمزة داوود.

وأضاع وليد الشعلة فرصة هدف محقق للهلال في الدقيقة 25، من هفوة في التمرير لدفاع المريخ فخطف الكرة وتقدم لكنه سدد فوق المرمى.

وأدرك الهلال التعادل من ركلة جزاء تسبب بها ضياء الدين محجوب في الدقيقة 34، من عرقلة لمحمد موسى، ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء سددها أطهر الطاهر بنجاح.

وفي الدقيقة 45 تخلص وليد الشعلة بمهارة عالية ومر من ضياء محجوب على حافة الصندوق، وسدد الكرة بقوة، استملها أبو عشرين على دفعتين.

الشوط الثاني

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني توقفت المباراة حوالي 10 دقائق بسبب انخفاض التيار الكهربائي في أبراج الإنارة.

وفي الدقيقة 68 اخترق سيف تيري دفاع الهلال، وتقدم داخل الست ياردات لكن في لحظة التسديد بالمرمى المكشوف تدخل فارس في الوقت الحاسم وحول الكرة إلى ركلة زاوية.

وارتكب محمد دراج لاعب الهلال مخالفة خارج الصندوق في الدقيقة 72، لعب منها الصيني الكرة عالية داخل الصندوق وسط فوضى التنظيم الدفاعي للهلال، فقابلها رمضان عجب برأسه على الزاوية اليمنى لمرمى الحارس جمال سالم.

وفي الدقيقة 75 طرد الحكم الدولي السمؤال محمد الفاتح، قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا لارتكابه مخالفة عنيفة مع مهاجم المريخ سيف، وكان قبلها قد نال البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 21.

وعبرت جماهير الهلال عن غضبها من قرار الطرد، فقذفت الملعب بقوارير المياه، وتوقفت المباراة عدة دقائق بسبب قرار الحكم عدم استئنافها.

وبعدها بدقائق اقتحم أحد مشجعي الهلال الملعب في محاولة منه للوصول لحكم المباراة، لكن رجال الأمن سيطروا عليه بمساعدة المدرب العام للهلال هيثم مصطفى ومدير الكرة محمود جبارة السادة.

وبعدها بدقائق سقط ظهير المريخ محمود أم بدة في وسط الملعب بعدما أصيب بجسم صلب، ثم سقط زميله محمد الرشيد مصابًا على رأسه بجسم صلب، ونقل إلى داخل عربة الإسعاف.

وأطلقت قوات الأمن الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريغ الجماهير من الملعب، وتعرضت الجماهير لحالات اختناق وإصابات مختلفة بسبب قذف الأجسام الصلبة.

وتوقفت المباراة حوالي 23 دقيقة، وقام بعدها الحكم بتعليقها على تقدم المريخ على الهلال بنتيجة (2-1)، وسيكون الفصل النهائي في النتيجة بيد لجنة المسابقات من خلال تقارير الحكم والمراقب إلى جانب التقرير الأمني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تقارير تحدد قرارات اتحاد الكرة بشأن الهلال والمريخ

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


علق حسين أبو قبة، عضو لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة السوداني، وعضو اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة ديربي النيلين، على الأحداث التي صاحبت المباراة التي جمعت بين المريخ والهلال، ضمن الأسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني.

وعرفت المباراة نهاية غير طبيعية قبل موعدها، نتيجة اعتداء جماهير الهلال على لاعبي المريخ بأجسام صلبة تسببت بإصابات بالغة لأصحاب الأرض، ولجأت قوات الأمن لتفريق الجماهير بالغاز المسيل للدموع، ما اضطر الحكم لإنهاء المباراة قبل وقتها الأصلي.

وجاء رد الفعل الغاضب من جماهير الهلال على إثر طرد قائد الفريق عبد اللطيف بويا قبل النهاية بـ15 دقيقة، وتم استخدم الغاز المسيل للدموع من خارج الملعب لتفريغ الجماهير الغاضبة.

وقال حسين أبو قَبَّة في تصريحات إعلامية: "نأسف للسلوك الذي بدر من الجماهير الذي أوصل المباراة إلى هذه المرحلة، رغم المجهودات التنظيمية التي بذلت في هذه المباراة لأجل خروجها بشكل جيد حتى النهاية".

وأضاف أبو قبة:"نحن في لجنة المسابقات بإنتظار 3 تقارير تتعلق بأحدث هذه المباراة، هي تقرير حكم المباراة، ومراقبها، وتقرير الجهة الأمنية التي أشرفت على التأمين المباراة، لاستعراضها في اجتماع رسمي لإصدار قرار بشأن المباراة، ونتوقع استلام تقرير الحكم اليوم الأحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ يعلن تفاصيل إصابة الرشيد


كشف محمد الخير، طبيب فريق المريخ السوداني، عن حالة اللاعب محمد الرشيد الذي أصيب في رأسه جراء أحدث شغب ديربي النيلين، امس السبت بستاد حليم / شداد ضمن الأسبوع الـ11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني.

وقال طبيب المريخ في رسالة عبر منصات التواصل الاجتماعي، إن اللاعب محمد الرشيد تمت معاينته في المستشفى وتم الاطمئنان على سلامته، وخرج من المستشفى سالمًا.

وكان محمد الرشيد قد سقط على أرض الملعب، بسبب إصابته بجسم صلب في رأسه تم قذفه من مدرجات الهلال، ونقل على إثرها بعربة الإسعاف المتواجدة داخل الملعب.

يذكر أن مباراة ديربي السودان، بين المريخ والهلال كانت قد توقفت في الدقيقة 75، بعد طرد قائد الهلال ومدافعه عبد اللطيف بويا إثر مخالفة عنيفة مع مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري، وبعدها تفجرت الأحداث بقذف الملعب بالحجارة وتم تفريغ الجماهير بالغاز المسيل للدموع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد لـ”باج نيوز”: أنا بخير

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

طمأن لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد جماهيره بأنّه بخير، وتلقى العلاج بعد إصابته بحجرٍ في الرأس، استدعى خياطته.

وقال محمد الرشيد في تصريحٍ خاصٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه تلقى العديد من الاتصالات من أسرته وجماهير المريخ، شاكرًا الجميع على الدعم الذي وجده.

وأهدى الرشيد الانتصار الذي تحقّق على الهلال اليوم، مؤكّدًا أنّه سيواصل التألق في مقبل الجولات التي تنتظر الفريق في المنافسة.

ومباراة المريخ والهلال اليوم”السبت”، لم تكتمل بعد توقفها في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³، بعد أنّ شهدت أحداثًا مؤسفة ما دعا السلطات إلى إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ لـ”باج نيوز”: “أولادي رجال” واستعدت ذكريات الراحل صلاح بمبان


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قال المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة إنّ فريقه استحق الفوز عنوةً واقتدارا، مانحًا اللاعبين العلامة الكاملة في المستويات التي قدموها في اللقاء أمام الهلال، مشيرًا إلى أنّ اللقاء أعاد له ذكرى الراحل صلاح بمبان، وأنّه شاهده أمام عينيه بعد الأحداث التي جرت اليوم.

وكانت السلطات قد أطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع في المباراة بسبب احتجاجات الجماهير بعد قرار الحكم بطرد لاعب الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³.

وكشف أبو عنجة في تصريحٍ خاص لـ”باج نيوز” عن أنّ رمضان عجب رفض الخروج من الملعب، برغم إصابته التي تعرّض لها.

وأكمل” رمضان أكمل المباراة مصابًا، وأعتقد أنّنا استفدنا من عصارة خبراته”.

وأوضح مدرب المريخ أنّ عماد الصيني ومحمد الرشيد، كانا رمانة الوسط في الفريق، وقاما بدورٍ كبيرٍ.

وأضاف” أيضًا لقد لعب صلاح نمر، وأمير كمال بمستوى أكثر من رائع، وقاما بمهامٍ كبيرة في الدفاع، وأنا سعيد لما قدماه

وأشار أبو عنجة إلى أنّ المريخ نجح في تقديم مباراةٍ كبيرة في ظلّ ظروف معروف للجميع بطلها الإصابات والغيابات.

وبعث جمال أبو عنجة ببرقية تهنئة لكل جماهير المريخ، مهديًا إياها الانتصار، متمنيًا أنّ تدوم نعمته على الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ يقهر الهلال بثنائية العجب وإنفجار الإحتقانات الهلالية ينهي اللقاء*

بنتيجة منطقية إنتهت  مباراة المريخ والهلال علي ملعب إستاد الخرطوم بفوز للمريخ علي الهلال بهدفين لهدف في مباراة لم يكتمل نصابها القانوني بسبب أعمال مؤسفة للشغب الجماهيري من قبل أنصار الهلال الغير مبرر علي قرارت حكم اللقاء الذي كان أحد نجوم اللقاء بقراراته السليمة ومتابعته الدقيقة متناسية الصورة السالبة إلتي يمكن أن تنعكس للإتحاد الأفريقي قبل إنطلاقة المنافسة القارية وسيخسر من خلالها الهلال الكثير

*الشوط الأول*:

ضربة البداية مريخية وألعاب حزرة من الجانبين و من ثم بدأت هجمات خجولة إرتفع بعدها رتم الأداء خاصة من جانب المريخ 
ووسط أفضلية واضحة للأحمر تمكن الاعب رمضان عجب من الحصول علي ركلة جزاء سددها الاعب بنفسه مانحا المريخ التقدم

بعد الهدف بدأ لاعبو الهلال في تشكيل جبهة ضاغطة علي دفاعات المريخ أثمرت عن ركلة جزاء ثانية أرتكبها دفاع المريخ مع الاعب محمد موسي ليحرز منها الاعب أطهر الطاهر هدف التعادل للهلال ويستمر بعده اللعب سجالا بين الفريقين تخللته هجمة خطرة للهلال تعامل معها الحارس أبو عشرين علي مرتين منقزا فريقه من هدف محقق في هذه اللحظات

في الدقائق الأخيرة لهذا الشوط وضح جنوح الفريفين لإنهاءه بهزه النتيجة عدا طلعات حزرة لم تضف الكثير يعلن بعدها الحكم السمؤال عبدالباقي عن نهاية الشوط الأول تعادليا بين الطرفين

*الشوط الثاني* :

بداية الشوط الثاني بكرات تائهة وعند وصوله للدقيقة الخامسة شهدت المباراة إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي والذي إستمر زهاء إثني عشر دقيقة أستئنفت بعدها مجريات اللقاء الذي سادته نزعة للألعاب الفردية وأكثر من كرة علت مرمي الهلال جراء تصويبات الاعب (التش) 

إستمرت رتابة الأداء علي نفس وتيرة الشوط الأول وأفضلية واضحة للمريخ وإرتباك لوسط ملعب الهلال

ضغط مريخي عال وتراجع هلالي ، فرص مريخية متطايرة علي مرمي الهلال من قبل رماة المريخ ومن ضربة حرة ثابتة تمكن الاعب رمضان عجب من إحراز الهدف الثاني للمريخ هدف جميل واصل به رمياته المتخصصة علي هذا المنوال

بعد الهدف المريخي الثاني سادت أجواء متفلتة ملعب اللقاء وقزف بالحجارة من قبل جمهور نادي الهلال ثم إستمرت التفلتات ثانية بعد أن نال الاعب عبداللطيف بوي البطاقة الصفراء الثانية تبعتها الحمراء لتجرف الجماهير سياج الملعب تماما وسط تدفق لحشود حاولت الإعتداء علي حكم اللقاء تصدت لها الشرطة لتتوقف المباراة مرارا وإصابة خطيرة للاعب أمبدة جراء الرشق المتواصل للملعب وسقط لاعب ثان لتضطر الشرطة لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع ونقل للاعب محمد الرشيد للمشفي محمولا في لقطة معلنة تفجر الأوضاع بسبب أعمال الشغب المؤسفة إلتي أطلقت شرارتها الجماهير الهلالية وتم إخلاء الملعب وإنهاء المباراة في إنتظار قرارات صعبة وصارمة من قبل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لماذا طرد الحكم لاعب الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي؟


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ حكم مباراة المريخ والهلال اتخذ قرارًا بطرد اللاعب عبد اللطيف بوي بسبب توجيهه ألفاظًا ضد والدته.

وأشار مصدر مقرّب من الحكم إلى أنّه لم يتردّد في إشهار البطاقة الحمراء للاعب عقابًا لما بدر منه.

وبوي تلقى قرارًا صادمًا من قاضي جولة القمّة في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³ من المباراة، بعد مخالفة مع لاعب المريخ سيف تيري، وفريقه متأخرًا بهدفين مقابل هدف.

ولم تكتمل مباراة المريخ والهلال في قمّة الجولة العاشرة بسبب إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة عطبرة وأحداث القمة الأبرز بجولة الدوري السوداني

السودان-بدر الدين بخيت


حققت بعض الفرق نتائج مفاجئة في مباريات الأسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، والتي شهدت اليوم السبت لقاء القمة بين المريخ والهلال.

فوز وصدارة

حقق الأمل عطبرة أهم فوز، وكان على حساب الأهلي شندي بنتيجة 2 ـ 0 ملحقا به الخسارة الثالثة هذا الموسم.

ويعتبر الفوز هو الأعلى قيمة في الأسبوع الجاري لأنه جعل الأمل يستعيد الصدارة من الهلال رافعا رصيده إلى 21 نقطة.

النتيجة المحبطة

كانت أكثر النتائج إحباطا تلك التي خرج بها حي الوادي الذي تعادل (1/1) بملعبه مع ضيفه الهلال الأبيض أمس الجمعة.

 وقد أوقف ذلك التعادل النتائج المتصاعدة للوادي، الذي حصد 4 نقاط خارج ملعبه بفوزه على الأهلي الخرطوم وتعادله مع الشرطة.

مباراة القمة 

مباراة القمة التي لعبت مساء اليوم السبت، والتي تسببت أحداث جماهيرية في عدم اكتمالها، والتي كان المريخ متقدما فيها على الهلال (2ـ1) حتى الدقيقة 75، سوف تحرك منطقة الصدارة والتمثيل القاري بشكل كبير.

ففي حال منحت لجنة المسابقات المريخ نقاط المباراة وهو الاحتمال الأقرب من واقع الأحداث، فإن الفريق الأحمر سوف يقفز 3 مراكز، من السابع إلى الرابع برصيد 17 نقطة، متساويا مع الأهلي شندي، الذي يتفوق بفارق الأهداف ومتخلفا عن الهلال بنقطتين.

وذلك يعني أن المريخ قد يتصدر الترتيب حال معادلة عدد مبارياته مع نده الهلال.

صراع القاع

شهدت منطقة القاع فوز الأهلي مروي للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد انتصاره في الجولة السابقة على الأهلي عطبرة، حيث تخطى عقبة الهلال كادقلي (1ـ 0) رافعا رصيده إلى 10 نقاط، وقفز من الترتيب 16 قبل الأخير إلى الـ 13.

الأهلي الخرطوم واصل صحوته القوية، بحصوله على 4 نقاط من آخر مباراتين، بمعدل نقطة من ملعب الشرطة، و3 نقاط في ملعبه بفوزه على الرابطة في الأسبوع 11، رافعا رصيده إلى 9 نقاط، جعلته يثبت بثقة في الترتيب 14.

ورغم خطورة الترتيب الذي يحتله الأهلي، إلا أنه بات قريبا من المنطقة الدافئة بفارق 4 نقاط فقط.

وتخلص الأهلي عطبرة من الكابوس المخيف، المتمثل في فشله في تحقيق الفوز خلال 9 مباريات سابقة، بالانتصار على الهلال الفاشر، رافعا رصيده إلى 5 نقاط.

تلك النتائج أدت لتراجع الهلال كادقلي من الترتيب الـ12 في المنطقة الدافئة، إلى منطقة الهبوط المباشر في الترتيب 16 برصيد 8 نقاط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير خطير من حكم المباراة عن احداث القمة
 .
.
 كشفت مصادر أن التقرير الذي دونه حكم مباراة القمة السمؤال بجانب مراقب المباراة يعتبر خطير جدا حوي مخالفات سيتم على ضوءها حسم القمة التي توقفت عند الدقيقة 86 بعد طرد بوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روح الأبطال ترهب عيال الكاردينال وتسحق الهلال.
.
.
كسب المريخ ضيفه الهلال بنتيجة 2-1 في مباراة لم تكتمل بسبب الشغب الجماهيري، مساء السبت، بستاد الخرطوم في الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز .

وعرفت المباراة نهاية قبل موعدها، نتيجة شغب جماهير الهلال اقتحام لأرض الملعب من ما ادي الي إصابة لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد ، ولجأت قوات الأمن لتفريق الجماهير بالغاز المسيل للدموع ما اضطر الحكم لإنهاء المباراة قبل وقتها الأصلي.

وكان المريخ هو المتقدم بهدف السبق من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 19، نفذها بنجاح رمضان عجب، وأدرك ظهير الهلال أطهر الطاهر التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 34 من ركلة جزاء أيضًا.
وسجل رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 82 من عمر المباراة ، لتتوقف المباراة بعد طرد لاعب الهلال عبداللطيف بوي لتتصاعد الأحداث تباعا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة حمراء بهدفان وتلاتة نقاط 
اقتحام الجماهير ينهي موقعة المريخ والهلال قبل موعدها
.
.
فاز المريخ على ضيفه الهلال بنتيجة (2-1)، في مباراة لم تكتمل بسبب الشغب الجماهيري، مساء اليوم السبت، بستاد حليم / شداد، ضمن منافسات الأسبوع الـ11 بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وعرفت المباراة نهاية غير طبيعية قبل موعدها، نتيجة اعتداء جماهير الهلال على لاعبي المريخ بأجسام صلبة تسببت بإصابات بالغة لأصحاب الأرض، ولجأت قوات الأمن لتفريق الجماهير بالغاز المسيل للدموع ما اضطر الحكم لإنهاء المباراة قبل وقتها الأصلي.

وجاء رد الفعل الغاضب من جماهير الهلال على إثر طرد قائد الفريق عبد اللطيف بويا قبل النهاية بـ15 دقيقة، وتم استخدم الغاز المسيل للدموع من خارج الملعب لتفريغ الجماهير الغاضبة.

وكان المريخ هو المتقدم بهدف السبق من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 19، نفذها بنجاح رمضان عجب، وأدرك ظهير الهلال أطهر الطاهر التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 34 من ركلة جزاء أيضًا.

وأضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 72، إلا أن طرد بويا عقب الهدف الثاني كان سببًا في إنهاء اللقاء مبكرًا من حكم اللقاء السمؤال محمد الفاتح، وكان قبلها قد نال البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 21.

الشوط الأول

كشف المريخ صاحب الأرض، عن تركيز كبير وثقة في الآداء منذ بداية المباراة، خصوصًا في تحركات اللاعبين والاستلام والتمرير.

وسدد وليد الشعلة لأول مرة من خارج الصندوق باتجاه المرمى في الدقيقة 10، لكن الحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين تصدى للكرة ببراعة.

وفي الدقيقة 19 أحرز المريخ هدف التقدم من ركلة جزاء، تسبب بها أطهر الطاهر حين ارتمى داخل الصندوق ولامس بيديه الكرة التي لعبها رمضان من مخالفة، فاحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء سددها رمضان عجب بقوة على يمين جمال سالم.

وكان الهدف نتيجة طبيعية لسيطرة المريخ على الأداء في وسط الملعب بقيادة ثلاثي المحور محمد الرشيد وضياء الدين محجوب وعماد الصيني، الذين نجحوا في ربط تحركات المهاجمين رمضان عجب وسيف تيري. 

وتوترت المباراة في الدقيقة 21 إثر الاحتكاك البدني واللفظي بين ظهير الهلال الأيسر فارس عبد الله والظهير الأيمن للمريخ حمزة داوود، وعلى إثرها أشهر الحكم البطاقة الصفراء لكل من عبد اللطيف بويا وحمزة داوود.

وأضاع وليد الشعلة فرصة هدف محقق للهلال في الدقيقة 25، من هفوة في التمرير لدفاع المريخ فخطف الكرة وتقدم لكنه سدد فوق المرمى.

وأدرك الهلال التعادل من ركلة جزاء تسبب بها ضياء الدين محجوب في الدقيقة 34، من عرقلة لمحمد موسى، ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء سددها أطهر الطاهر بنجاح.

وفي الدقيقة 45 تخلص وليد الشعلة بمهارة عالية ومر من ضياء محجوب على حافة الصندوق، وسدد الكرة بقوة، استملها أبو عشرين على دفعتين.

الشوط الثاني

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني توقفت المباراة حوالي 10 دقائق بسبب انخفاض التيار الكهربائي في أبراج الإنارة.

وفي الدقيقة 68 اخترق سيف تيري دفاع الهلال، وتقدم داخل الست ياردات لكن في لحظة التسديد بالمرمى المكشوف تدخل فارس في الوقت الحاسم وحول الكرة إلى ركلة زاوية.

وارتكب محمد دراج لاعب الهلال مخالفة خارج الصندوق في الدقيقة 72، لعب منها الصيني الكرة عالية داخل الصندوق وسط فوضى التنظيم الدفاعي للهلال، فقابلها رمضان عجب برأسه على الزاوية اليمنى لمرمى الحارس جمال سالم.

وفي الدقيقة 75 طرد الحكم الدولي السمؤال محمد الفاتح، قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا لارتكابه مخالفة عنيفة مع مهاجم المريخ سيف، وكان قبلها قد نال البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 21.

وعبرت جماهير الهلال عن غضبها من قرار الطرد، فقذفت الملعب بقوارير المياه، وتوقفت المباراة عدة دقائق بسبب قرار الحكم عدم استئنافها.

وبعدها بدقائق اقتحم أحد مشجعي الهلال الملعب في محاولة منه للوصول لحكم المباراة، لكن رجال الأمن سيطروا عليه بمساعدة المدرب العام للهلال هيثم مصطفى ومدير الكرة محمود جبارة السادة.

وبعدها بدقائق سقط ظهير المريخ محمود أم بدة في وسط الملعب بعدما أصيب بجسم صلب، ثم سقط زميله محمد الرشيد مصابًا على رأسه بجسم صلب، ونقل إلى داخل عربة الإسعاف.

وأطلقت قوات الأمن الغاز المسيل للدموع، لتفريغ الجماهير من الملعب، وتعرضت الجماهير لحالات اختناق وإصابات مختلفة بسبب قذف الأجسام الصلبة.

وتوقفت المباراة حوالي 23 دقيقة، وقام بعدها الحكم بتعليقها على تقدم المريخ على الهلال بنتيجة (2-1)، وسيكون الفصل النهائي في النتيجة بيد لجنة المسابقات من خلال تقارير الحكم والمراقب إلى جانب التقرير الأمني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصدر تحكيمي : السمؤال ادار القمة بامتياز 
.
.
قال مصدر تحكيمي شاهد أحداث القمة من داخل الملعب ان الحكم السموأل محمد الفاتج اتخذ قرارات كلها سليمه في المباراة التي شهدت أحداث اليوم ين المريخ والهلال لحساب الاسبوع العاشر بملعب الخرطوم واضاف ان احداث الشغب انطلقت شرارتها بإنطلاقة لسيف تيري على الجهة اليمنى لم يجد عبد اللطيف بوي خيارا انسب من ايقافه بعنف بمخالفة واضحة نال على إثرها البطاقة الصفراء الثانية والحمراء بعدها لتتوقف المباراة بعد ان حصبت جماهير الهلال الملعب بالحجارة لتتوقف المباراة فترة طويلة ويقتحم احد جماهير الهلال الملعب ويحاول الوصول للحكم، غير ان امن الملعب اوقفه بمساعدة من هيثم مصطفى..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات مثيرة من اتحاد الكرة حول أحداث القمة
.
.
قال حسين ابوقبة مراقب مباراة القمة التي انتهت قبل موعدها، إن قرارات إتحاد الكرة سيحددها تقرير حكم المباراة السموأل محمد الفاتح، مبينا أن إجتماعا عاجلا لإتحاد الكرة خلال ساعات قليلة قادمة سيعقد، لافتا إلى أن تقرير الحكم ينبغي أن يسلمه في فترة أقصاها (24) ساعة، وتأسف أبوقبة للاحداث التي صاحبت المباراة، مؤكدا انها كانت تمضي على نحو مميز للغاية وسادتها روح طيبة وسط اللاعبين، ورفض ابو قبة سوء السلوك تحت كل الظروف.مؤمنا على أن الغاز المسيل للدموع تم قذفه من خارج الملعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو المريخ يعترفون : قائد الهلال اساء لوالدة حكم الديربي
.
.

قال عدد من لاعبي المريخ الذين شاركوا في التشكيلة الرئيسية لمباراة الديربي امس السبت انهم سمعوا عبارات غير لائقة من قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا في حق والده حكم المباراة السمؤال الذي أدار مباراة القمة

بات الهلال على مرمى حجر من عقوبات مغلظة بعد الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة القمة وقادت لتوقفها ومن ثم إعلان الحكم لنهايتها. وحصبت جماهير الهلال الملعب بالحجارة ورفضت استكمالها رغم كل التدخلات من جانب نجوم الهلال ومدربه هيثم مصطفى.
عقوبات الأزرق ستتخطى خسارته للنقاط الثلاث،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجماهير تنجو من موت محقق في استاد الخرطوم
.
.
 نجت جماهير القمة من موت محقق بسبب اطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع من جهات امنية من خارج استاد الخرطوم الى داخل المدرجات وسقوطه بكثافة ويحدث تدافع في الابواب المغلقة والتي تم كسرها لاحقا لتخرج جماهير القمة بصورة كادت ان تعرض حياتها للخطر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مطاردات في الشوارع والجماهير تحتمي بالغابة
.
.
 رصدت العدسات المطاردات بين الجماهير وشرطة المكافحة حيث قامت بتفريغ الجماهير من امام بوابة استاد الخرطوم وكاد الامر أن يتطور لاشتباك لولا تدخل بعض العقلاء وحسم الامر بتراجع الجماهير الى شارع الغابة وهروب اعداد كبيرة من الجماهير الى داخل السوق العربي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشعلة يشعل الغضب على الجنرال
.
.
 اشتعلت مدرجات الهلال غضبا على الجنرال صلاح ادم مدرب الهلال بسبب استبدال اللاعب وليد الشعلة وهتفت الجماهير بفشل المدرب وحملته نتيجة المباراة باعتبار أن تبديل الشعلة غير موفق حول الكفة للمريخ وكما هتفت الجماهير بفشل مجلس الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطمئن جماهيره  حول إصابة الرشيد
المركز الإعلامي
وجه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عبر مركزه الاعلامي رسالة اطمئنان لجماهير الفريق حول الإصابة التي تعرض لها متوسط ميدان فريق الكرة بالنادي اللاعب محمد الرشيد على مستوى الرأس.وذلك خلال مباراة المريخ  أمام الهلال في الدوري الممتاز مساء السبت باستاد الخرطوم ، والتي كانت نتيجتها  تقدم المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف قبل ان تتسبب جماهير نادي الهلال في عدم اكتمالها بسبب الشغب.مما اضطر طاقم التحكيم الي تعليقها عند  الدقيقة(84) حيث أكد الدكتور محمد كمال مسؤول الوحدة الطبية بنادي المريخ. أن إصابة اللاعب غيرمقلقة وانه في حالة صحية جيدة. بعد ان تعرض لإصابة بجسم صلب علي مستوي الرأس. حيث تم إجراء خياطة (ثلاث غرز) وتلقي العلاج ثم غادر المستشفى الي مكان السكن. وكان مجلس الإدارة ممثلا في  أعضائه محمد موسي الكندو وعلي اسد وهيثم الرشيد قد اطمانوا علي اللاعب عقب المباراة وتابعوا حالته منذ دخوله المستشفى وحتي عودته الي معسكر الفريق بفندق برازافيل بالخرطوم بحري.ومنها الي مقرسكن اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مدرجات الهلال ... عادات وتقاليد* ....

*وليد أبو هجمة* ...

• *موقعة كشيح التُراب* :
الهونفيد 9
الهلال *الحجري* 1

• *موقعة فليع الزجاج* :
فاشاش المجري 5
الهلال *الحجري* 1

• *موقعة فضيحة القرن* :
ظ، يوليو ظ،ظ©ظ¦ظ©
شغب جمهور الهلال يجبر التحكيم على طرد ظ¤ لاعبين من الموردة
ليرد الهلال على سباعية الموردة التاريخية في مباراة أطلق عليها الإعلام فضيحة القرن ..
ليفوز الهلال ظ،/ظ§ بأهداف قاقرين والفاتح النقر وديم الصغير .

*موقعة صلاح بمبان*
هدف للأهلي مدني قبل نهاية مباراتهم مع الهلال عن طريق اللاعب صلاح الأمين ، وبعدها إشتغل ملعب إستاد الهلال حجارة ونار وتمزيق شباك وتكسير كراسي .. وألغى الحكم المباراة بعد إطلاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع ...

• *موقعة مامون بمبان 1985* :
المريخ 2
الهلال الحجري 0
شغب متكرر ... وطوبة في راس حامد بريمة تشعل فتيل الشغب لوقف أهداف المريخ ..

• *موقعة سل الروح* :
المريخ 2
الهلال الحجري 0
دحدوحتين من الرهيب حسن عبدالله بشارة أطلقت الشرارة ... وعادة الحجارة ...

• *موقعة لدغة الكوبرا* : 1994
المريخ 1
الهلال الحجري 0
ليلة الإنتصار بهدف المنتصر زيكو ... رفضت مدرجات الرشاشات الهزيمة وعادت ريما لعادتها القديمة ...

• *موقعة ذات المراتب* :
الرجاء ... صنو الترجي ... بعاعيت الرشاشات ... كما المريخ ...
وهل يُخفى الحجر يا مراتب ...

• *موقعة شندي فوووووق* :
ثنائية جوة الزريبة ... وكالعادة ... أطفال وحجارة ... وإصابة رجل الخط الطريفي وسقوطه أرضاً والدماء تُغطي وجهه ورأسه ...

• *موقعةليما والضربة الأليمة*
....
قبل نهاية المباراة بلحظات والهلال متقدم بهدفين ... جاء لاعب الوصل الإماراتي ليما بالهدف الذي أخرج الهلال من البطولة العربية وأخرج معه حجارة مدرجات نادي ( الشغب ) !

* موقعة بمبان رمضان*
قبل لحظات من الآن ... 

لا جديد ... *تلك عادات وتقاليد* ...

هكذا علمنّا الماضي
وهذا وما وجدناه في حاضره ...

وما رُصِّد ( حجر ) من ( جبل ) مآسي مدرجات الرشاشات ...
وللرش بقية ...

و
ثابت يا رشاشة خُت الحجر ...

بقلم وليد أبونجمة ...
مساء يوم الخبت الموافق الثاني من بمبان من العام ( الصِفري ) التسعون ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**التش. يكتب علي صفحته 

عايز القون كلم رمضان علي التلفون

#


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يهنئ جماهيره بالفوز على الهلال
 المركز الإعلامي
 يتقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتهنئة â€‹ لجماهير النادي بمناسبة الفوز  الذي حققه الفريق على الهلال العاصمي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي  جرت مساء السبت باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز وأكد المجلس ان  اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني كانوا على قدر المسؤولية وحققوا المطلوب كما اثني  المجلس علي الجمهور الذي كان لتلاحمه ووقفته الأثر الكبير في ماتحقق .وطالب  مجلس الإدارة  الجماهير المريخية الوفية بالالتفات حول النادي في المرحلة  المقبلة حتي يتحقق الهدف المنشود.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادي هلال الفاشر يعلن وفاة المدرب العام
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن نادي هلال الفاشر وفاة مساعد المدرب الكابتن الهادي محمدين إثر حادث حركة أليم صباح اليوم”الأحد” بمنطقة المويلح.
وقال  الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم إنّ البص الذي يقلّ البعثة تعرّض إلى حادث  حركة بالقرب من منطقة المويلح، معلنًا عن وقوع إصاباتٍ لعددٍ من أعضاء  البعثة، دون الكشف عن المزيد.
وكان هلال الفاشر قد أدّى مباراته في الجولة العاشرة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي عطبرة”الجمعة”، وتوجّه إلى معقلة بالفاشر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التفاصيل الكاملة لأحداث الديربي
 ‏
 انهى الحكم  السموأل محمد  الفاتج ديربي العاصمة بين المريخ والهلال لحساب الاسبوع العاشر بملعب  الخرطوم قبل موعده بعد احداث شغب، حيث انطلقت شرارة الاحداث بإنطلاقة لسيف  تيري على الجهة اليمنى لم يجد عبد اللطيف بوي خيارا انسب من ايقافه بعنف  بمخالفة واضحة نال على إثرها البطاقة الصفراء الثانية والحمراء بعدها  لتتوقف المباراة بعد ان حصبت جماهير الهلال الملعب بالحجارة لتتوقف  المباراة فترة طويلة ويقتحم احد جماهير الهلال الملعب ويحاول الوصول للحكم،  غير ان امن الملعب اوقفه بمساعدة من هيثم مصطفى.
 وتعرض محمود امبده للاصابة في قدمه، ليستهلك السموأل محمد الفاتح وقتا  طويلا ليعلن قراره، ليزداد الغليان في المدرجات ويتعرض لاعب آخر من المريخ  للاصابة، وفي الأثناء اشتعل الملعب بدخان كثيف، ووجد لاعبو المريخ صعوبة  بالغة في الخروج من الملعب بعربة الاسعاف مع زميلهم محمد الرشيد الذي تعرض  للاصابة في الرأس، فيما تملك الذعر لاعبو الهلال وتعرض احد افراد الطاقم  الفني للهلال للإعتداء بحسب شهود عيان، وانتظر السموأل محمد الفاتح وقتا  طويلا داخل الملعب
 بعد أن فرقت الشرطة الجماهير.
 المباراة قبل توقفها كانت نتيجتها تشير لفوز المريخ بهدفين نالهما رمضان عجب مقابل هدف للهلال أحرزه أطهر الطاهر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ارفع بنطلونك اول يازنطور








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من ملحمة الامس 














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

صورة محاولات هيثم مصطفى للسيطرة على الوضع بديربي العاصمة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(( أهم مباريات اليوم الأحد الموافق 24/11/2019 على القنوات المفتوحة : رصد واعداد ومتابعة وتنسيق : الفاتح حسن زروق)¤⚽ المباريات بتوقيت السودان                                   
 🏆 الدوري التونسي :                                    
 🚉 القناة : التونسية الوطنية1 و 2 :-                                    
 🥇اتحاد بن قردان @ النجم الساحلي.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 3 عصرا.                                    
   🥈عدد 3 مباريات ايضا الساعة  : 3 عصرا.                                    
 🏆 الدوري الجزائري :-                                    
 🥇نصر حسين داي @ مولودية وهران.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 4 عصرا.                                    🚉 القناة : الجزائرية3 و 4.                                    
 🏆 الدوري السعودي :                                    
 🚉 القناة : السعودية الرياضية1 و 2 :-                                    
 🥇الاتفاق @ الاتحاد.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 4:30 عصرا                                    
 🥈الوحدة @ النصر.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 5:20 مساء                                    
 🏆 كأس مجمد السادس للاندية العربية الابطال اياب دور ال16 :-                                    
 🥇المحرق البحريني @ الاتحاد السكندري.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 4:30 عصرا                                    🚉 القناة : السعودية الرياضية1.                                    
 🏆 دوري الوطنية موبايل للمحترفين---فلسطين :                                    
 🚉 القناة : فلسطين الرياضية :-                                    
 🥇شباب العماري @ شباب السموع.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 5 مساء.                                    
 🥈شباب الخليل @ هلال القدس.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 6 مساء.                                    
 🏆 الدوري المغربي :                                    
 🚉 القناة : المغربية الرياضية :-                                    
 🥇مولودية وجدة @ نهضة البركان.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 6 مساء.                                    
 🥈الفتح الرباطي @ نهضة الزمامرة.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 8 مساء.                                    
 ⚽¤اهم مباريات اليوم المشفرة¤⚽ :-                                    
 🏆 اياب نهائي ابطال اندية آسيا :-                                    
 🥇اوراوا دياموندز @ الهلال السعودي.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 12 ظهرا                                    🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1 .                                    
 🏆الدوري الإسباني :                                    
 🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD3 :-                                    
 🥇اسبانيول @ خيتافي                                    ⏲ الساعة : 1 بعد الظهر                                    
 🥈فياريال @ سيلتافيغو.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 7:30 مساء                                    
 🥉بلد الوليد @ اشبيلية                                    ⏲ الساعة :10 مساء.                                    
 🏆 الدوري الايطالي :                                    
 🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD4 :-                                    
 🥇روما @ بريشيا .                                    ⏲ الساعة : 4 عصرا                                    
 🥈ليتشي @ كالياري                                    ⏲ الساعة : 9:45 مساء                                    
 🏆 الدوري الانجليزي :-                                    
 🥇شيفيلد يونايتيد @ مانشيستر يونايتد.                                    ⏲ الساعة : 6:30 مساء                                    🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD2.                                    
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة من أحداث مباراة القمة تشعل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
 .
 .
 تداول رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والسوشيال ميديا صورة للاعب الهلال  أبوعاقلة وهو يحمل زميله لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد بعد إصابته في أحداث  مباراة القمة اليوم . فقد أعجب الكثيرين بالصورة والتي اعتبروها تجسد معاني  كبيرة

 يذكر أن مباراة ديربي  السودان، بين المريخ والهلال كانت قد توقفت في الدقيقة 75، بعد طرد قائد  الهلال ومدافعه عبد اللطيف بويا إثر مخالفة عنيفة مع مهاجم المريخ سيف  تيري، وبعدها تفجرت الأحداث بقذف الملعب بالحجارة وتم تفريغ الجماهير  بالغاز المسيل للدموع.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات كأس العالم للأندية.. الترجي التونسي في انتظار بطل آسيا 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان اللي جاب الاقوان وولع البمبان 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب إبراهيم عبد الرحيم 

 حيثيات
 قفزت نظرية المؤامرة إلي  أعلي مستوياتها.. تبريراً لسلوك جماهير الهلال في مباراة فريقها أمس أمام  المريخ في الدوري الممتاز.. هروباً من الحقائق.. وتلويناً للواقع الذي خلفه  ذاك السلوك الذي لا يقره عاقل.
  الكثير من الحيثيات والمشاهدات والوقائع.. تشير إلي ان هناك خطلاً وعبطاً  صاحب تحليلات وتفسيرات البعض لما حدث.. وهنا محاولة لتفنيد هذه التحليلات  إستنادا علي ما توفر من حيثيات:
 ظ،/:كانت المباراة تسير كما تشتهي  الجماهير.. انصراف تام من اللاعبين نحو الكرة..إلا من بعض المخاشنات والتي  أعتبرها طبيعية لأنها كرة قدم.
 ظ¢/:حكم المباراة.. السمؤال الفاتح.. كان  حازما وحاسما لأنه عرف اين تكمن مشكلة حكم القمة.. وهي القرار السليم في  الوقت المناسب.. لذا كان هو النجم الابرز بقراراته الصحيحة.
 ظ£/: قائد الهلال بوي كان علي قناعة تامة بأنه يستحق الطرد.. والدليل أنه لم يحتج علي البطاقة الحمراء التي لا غبار عليها.
 ظ¤/:جمهور الأزرق هو الذي اوصل الأمور إلي النهاية غير الكريمة للمباراة..  بإصراره علي مواصلة حصب الملعب ولاعبي المريخ.. الأمر الذي تسبب في عدم  استئناف اللعب.
 ظ¥/:تعامل الشرطة(قبل إطلاق البمبان) كان هادئاً جداً..  عشماً في استمرار اللعب.. ولكن القوة قليلة العديد اصبحت مهتمة بمنع جماهير  الهلال من إقتحام الملعب بعد تحطيمها للسياج الفاصل بين الملعب  والمدرجات(جهة جماهير الأزرق)..ولم انجح في ذلك والدليل تعرض عدد من  منسوبيها للإصابة.
 ظ¦/:إطلاق البمبان بدأ من داخل الملعب.. ثم من خارج  الملعب.. ويجب أن لا ننسي أن المنطقة القريبة من إستاد الخرطوم تعج بثكنات  الشرطة.. ابرزها ثكنات مكافحة الشغب والقسم الشمالي وشرطة النظام العام..  ما يعني أن إستنجادا حدث من القوة داخل الإستاد.
 ظ§/: أخطأ الضابط  المسئول بقراره إطلاق البمبان.. ولكن بدأ واضحا أنه كان مضطرا لذلك.. وقد  يكون القرار من أحد افراد القوة لاشاعة الخوف وسط الجماهير باستخدام الغاز  المسيل للدموع.
 ظ¨/: لا توجد أي وقائع تشير لتخطيط مسبق لما حدث.. لان  المباراة كانت تسير بصورة طبيعية.. ولولا التصرف الهمجي من جمهور الهلال..  لاكتملت المباراة.
 ظ©/: لو كان هناك مخطط مسبق لرأينا ارواحا زُهقت.. ولأمتلأت المستشفيات بالمصابين.. وكل ما حدث من إصابات كان بسبب التدافع.
 ظ،ظ /:أربأ بأشخاص لهم مكانتهم واسمهم.. الخوض في مثل هذه الظنون لدرجة  ترسيخ مفهوم نظرية المؤامرة.. وعلي رأسهم الأخ الدكتور عمر النقي لاعب  الهلال الأسبق.
 ظ،ظ،/من روجوا لهذه النظرية يريدون ذر الرمادي في العيون  من السلوكيات التي أتت بها جماهير الهلال.. ومحاولة لنقل الصراع بين  الناديين إلي خانة يصعب التعامل معها مستقبلا.
 ظ،ظ¢/ مثل هذا الترويج الأرعن يمنح ما أسموه تخطيط مسبق من قبل كوادر الدولة العميقة.. شرعية في التفكير في فعله.
 ظ،ظ£/ما حدث اعتبره طبيعي.. لكن لابد وأن يجد الحزم والحسم والردع من قبل إتحاد الكرة.
 ختاما: لا تحملوا ما حدث اكثر مما يستحق.. فهو إنفلات جماهيري يتطلب الحد منه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القانون واضح ياشداد ماعايز شذارة منك
#ووااوواا
 إذا تدخل جمهور أو إداريي أو لاعبي أحد الناديين المتباريين في سير  المباراة تدخلاً يهدد استمرار سيرها القانوني، يقوم الحكم بتنبيههم  وإعطائهم مهلة لا تقل عن خمس دقائق لاستئناف اللعب، وفي حالة تعذر تكملتها  بناء على رؤية الحكم، يقرر إنهاء المباراة، ويرفع تقريراً للاتحاد الذي  يقوم بالتحقيق عبر لجنة الانضباط في التقارير المقدمة من الحكم والمراقبين  واتخاذ القرار المناسب في مدة لا تتجاوز 48 ساعة من ذلك. 5.   يحق للاتحاد وبعد أن تتوفر له الأدلة  الكافية اعتبار النادي المتسبب في الأحداث خاسراً للمباراة 0/3 ما لم يكن  فارق الأهداف أكثر من ذلك، كما يقرر الاتحاد توقيع عقوبات أخرى على المتسبب  أو النادي طبقاً لمواد نظام العقوبات والجزاءات.
  6. إذا امتنع الفريق عن مواصلة المباراة، فعلى الحكم إعطاء الفريق مهلة  خمس دقائق مخاطباً رئيس الفريق لمواصلة المباراة قبل أن يطلق صافرته لإنهاء  المباراة، وعليه رفع تقريره للاتحاد مبينا ما حصل ليتم اتخاذ القرار  المناسب من قبل لجنة الانضباط.
 12:43) يعتبر كل ناد مسؤولا مسؤولية  كاملة عن أي تصرف يصدر من لاعبيه أو إدارييه أو جمهوره ويتسبب في الإخلال  بالنظام قبل أو أثناء أو بعد المباريات وما يترتب عليه من تبعات.
  (25:43) إذا تعمد فريق عدم استكمال المباراة طبقا لبيان تقرير الحكم، تحتسب  النتيجة 3/0 لصالح الفريق الآخر ما لم تكن النتيجة اكبر من ذلك، ويوقع  الجزاء المناسب على كل من تسبب في ذلك حسب اللائحة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوراوا  الهلال

  إياب نهائي دوري أبطال آسيا
 ï¸ڈ سايتاما 2002 (اليابان) 
 âڈ±ï¸ڈ 1:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
  مباراة الذهاب انتهت بفوز الهلال (1-0)














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 ********
 ودالشريف 
 *********

 ** جماهير الهلال تخوفت من احراز المريخ لهدف ثالث ورابع في مباراة امس
 ومارست سلوكا قبيحا بحصب الملعب بالحجارة ولم تستجيب لرجاءات نزار حامد  ولا هيثم مصطفي لاعب المريخ السابق وواصلت حصب الحجارة الي ان تدخلت الشرطة  واطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع ( البمبان ) واعادت لنا ذكري صلاح بمبان الذي  هزم الهلال في مباراة شهيرة منتصف الثمانينات وقد اصيب من جراء البمبان امس  نجم وسط المريخ محمد الرشيد ونقل للمستشفي واصيب الكثيرون وتصرف جماهير  الهلال يجد منا الاستنكار والادانة ولا ندري ماذا كانت تنتظر جماهير الهلال  من الحكم ان يفعل مع ( الجزار ) عبداللطيف بويا غير طرده وكان منزرا  بالبطاقة الصفراء 
 ** كان واضحا منذ انطلاقة المباراة ان المريخ  الفريق الافضل والاقرب للنصر بسيطرته علي منطقة الوقت وهاجم في الشوط الاول  وضاعت ثلاث فرص من تيري ورمضان وصلاح نمر وتواصلت السيطرة الحمراء في  الشوط الثاني وغاب الهلال تماما وتمكن رمضان عجب من احراز هدف سينما ونجح  جمهور الهلال في ايقاف سيل الاهداف بحصب الملعب بالحجارة وعكس صورة قبيحة  لكل من شهد المباراة 
 ** الهلال لم يسدد تجاه مرمي المريخ اطلاقا في  الشوط الثاني فيما هدد الاحمر مرمي الهلال كثيرا مستغلا ضعف الجهة اليمني  واليسري وكم كنا نتمني ان. تستمر المباراة لنشهد مزيد من الاهداف 
  ** الحكم محمد الفاتح السمؤال كان نجم المباراة الاول .اظهر لياقة بدنية  عالية وتعامل بحزم وحسم مع لاعبي الفريقين ولم يتردد في احتساب ضربة جزاء  صحيحة للمريخ وضربة جزاء صحيحة للهلال ولم يتردد في طرد عبداللطيف بويا  واستحق السمؤال تقدير الجمهور 
 ** صلاح نمر لعب مباراة كبيرة والتش  سبب صداعا لدفاع الهلال وضياء الدين كان نجما ورمضان عحب بصر مرتين في شباك  ( الراكوبة ) جمال سالم وسيف تيري تحرك بفعالية وان لم يحرز هدف 
  ** قالت قناة الملاعب امس ان الغاز المسيل للدموع تم اطلاقه من خارج  الاستاد وهذا ان كان صحيحا يعد مؤامرة خطيرة علي الرياضة عامة وكرة القدم  خاصة 
 ** من اطلق البمبان ولماذا وكيف وان كان التصرف من الشرطة  فالشرطة لا يمكن ان تطلق البمبان في كل انحاء الملعب والخطورة ان تكون  هنالك جهات لها اجندة تهدف الي محاربة الرياضة بل وتسييسها 
 ** جمهور كبير جدا شهد مباراة امس ملا المدرجات عن اخرها وحدث ذلك رغم صعوبة المواصلات وشكل جمهور المريخ اغلبية 
  ** واضح ان جماهير الهلال تسببت في ايقاف المباراة ونبقي في انتظار تقرير  الحكم وفي انتظار الاجتماع الطارئ للجنة المسابقات لتقول كلمتها ولكن وحسب  القانون يعتبر الهلال مهزوما مع اضافت عقوبات اخري لان جمهوره تسبب في  ايقاف المباراة 
 ** لم تجد تغييرات مدرب الهلال في ايقاف سيطرة المريخ وخروج صهيب الثعلب اراح مدرب المريخ ولم يجري مدرب المريخ اي تغيير 
  ** قالت قناة الملاعب ايضا ان الحكم اشار بانه لم يكمل المباراة نسبة  لاطلاق البمبان وفطعا الحكم لا يمكن ان يدل باي حديث وفقط يرفع تقريره  للجنة المسابقات 
 ** اذا ادلي الحكم باي حديث عقب المباراة تكون دي كارثة 
  ** التهنئه لجماهير المريخ بالانتصار الباهر والتهنئه للمدرب جمال ابوعنجة  وللاعبين الابطال وهم يوفون بالعهد وينتصرون ويقتربون من صدارة الدوري 
  ** امس شهدنا قمة حقيقية في المغرب بين الوداد والرجاء انتهت بالتعادل  ظ¤...ظ¤ وشهدنا جمهور عظيم فاهم مؤدب لم يحصب الملعب بالحجارة وصفق لثمانية  اهداف روعة 
 ** فرحة نابعة من كل قلب يا بلادي 
 ** اخر دبوس 
 ** جماهير الهلال انقذت فربقها من هزيمة تاريخية بحصب الملعب بالحجارة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 رمضان أشعل الميدان


  بعد أن نحمد الله كثيراً علي نعمة الفوز بالأمس.. لابدّ من تثبيت حقيقة أن  جمهور الهلال الذي أدمن الخروج من النصّ و سوء السلوك و الذي كثيراً ما  أمن العقوبة هو من قاد لهذه الكارثة الكروية القبيحة التي تابعها كل العالم  عبر شاشات التلفزة.
 جمهور الهلال حصّب الملعب في منظر مخزي و قبيح ليداري سوءآت لاعبيه الذين لم يتمكنوا من مجاراة نسق أداء لاعبي المريخ العالي.
  جمهور الهلال المتهور لم يراع لكبار السن أو الأطفال الصغار الذين حضروا  للملعب برفقة زويهم للفرجة و الاستمتاع و ليس للموت و الاختناق بالدخان و  الغاز المسيل للدموع أو عبر قطعة صلبة ضالة الطريق.
 عشرات الاصابات  تلت الاحداث الغبية التي قام بها هذا الجمهور المتهور و نتمني أن يلطف الله  بكل من تواجد داخل الملعب و ان يشفي المصابين.
 لاعبي المريخ محمد  الرشيد و محمود أم بده وقعا ضحية لحجارة المنفعلين من مسيئي السلوك الذين  أبتلي الله بهم ملاعبنا فلم تثنهم روح رياضية أو أي معني من معاني  الانسانية السامية.
 و سؤال لحماة الملاعب من رجال الشرطة.. هل تم تفتيش الجمهور الذي أمّ المباراة أم لا؟
 و كيف تم رمي الغاز المسيل للدموع من وسط كل هذا الوجود الكثيف من كبار السن و الاطفال و الذين يفوق تعدادهم 25 ألف شخص؟!!
  من أتخذ قرار اطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع وسط عشرات الالاف و احدث كل هذا  التدافع الخطير و الذي كاد أن يؤدي بحياة البعض? و هل تم القبض علي هذه  العصابة التي تلاعبت بأرواح الناس بإستخفاف مقيت و تسببت في هذه الأحداث؟
 لِم لم تطالب الشرطة من الجمهور مغادرة الملعب عبر مكبرات الصوت لتحفظ ارواح الناس?
 هل اللجؤ مباشرة لقذف الملعب بالدخان و الغاز هو الحل الانسب و الآمن?
 هل مهمة الشرطة حماية الحكم فقط أم حماية كل المتواجدين بداخل الاستاد? 
  و حتي متي سيتجاوز الاتحاد العام الاجراءات الأمنية التي تضمن خروجاً  آمناً للجمهور عند حدوث مثل هذه الكوارث؟ و لماذا يسفه الاتحاد اجراءات  السلامة الغير متبعه في كل ملاعبه؟
 ملاعب بلا مخارج.. و مع ذلك  مسموح للشرطة بأن ترمي مقذوفاتها الدخانية وسط الجموع لتثير الهرج و المرج و  الاختناقات و التدافع الكثيف!!
 هل تنتظرون كوارث أكثر من ما تابعتم بأمّ أعينكم؟
  كل اسبوع بتنا نتابع قصصاً عن هجوم علي الحكام بالسكاكين أو بالحجارة أو  الضرب بالايدي?  فماذا فعل الاتحاد العام لحماية حكامه و الجمهور?
  هي مباراة في كرة القدم و ليست معركة حربية.. و حكم المباراة اتخذ قراراً  صحيحاً بطرد بوي فماذا يريد الغوغاء الذين قادوا المباراة لهذه النهاية  المؤسفة?
 نتمني أن يتم تضمين كل احداث المباراة في تقرير الحكم و  المراقبين الاداري و الأمني لينال جمهور الهلال اقسي عقوبة ممكنة و يكون  عبرة لبقية الاندية بعد تكرار حالات الخروج عن النص من هذا الجمهور  المنفلت.
 نبضات متفرقة
 بلطجية الهلال الذين تهجموا علي رواد نادي المريخ قبل ايام من الان كانوا جرس انذار واضح لما سيحدث بالامس في استاد الخرطوم. 
 جمهور الهلال هو من حصب الملعب و تسبب في الأحداث و لهذا ننتظر عقوبات قاسية في حقه.
  المباراة انتهت بأفعال جمهور الهلال الذي حصب الملعب و كسر السياج و منع  اللعب من المواصلة و اصاب لاعبي المريخ و رجال الشرطة ذات انفسهم.. و علي  الحكم توضيح ذلك جيداً في تقريره لينال المريخ النقاط و يتم اعتبار الهلال  مهزوماً بدون التفكير في محاولة اكمال الدقائق المتبقية لأن الجمهور الذي  أشعل الاحداث هو جمهور الفريق المهزوم سلفاً. 
 المريخ كان الأعلي كعباً و الأوفر حظاً للفوز بالقمة من واقع مجريات اللقاء و عطفاً علي الامكانيات الفنية التي يملكها الفريق.
 حكم اللقاء كان شجاعاً في احتسابه لضربتي الجزاء و لقرار الطرد الصحيح الذي ناله بوي.
  الحكم السمؤال كان قاسياً علي المريخ في اغلب الاحتكاكات و الثنائيات و  لعله كان ينتوي قيادة المباراة للتعادل قبل أن يتفاجأ بشبال العجب القاتل.
 ضربة الجزاء التي تعادل منها الهلال لم تكن صحيحة علي الاطلاق و قرار اتخاذها لم يخرج من كونه مجاملة فقط. 
 العجب أشعل النيران و هبّ الدخان و شلع الهلال الهلكان.
 قلبي الدفاع نمر و امير أجادا في التغطية و قفل المنافذ.
 اطراف الملعب كانت أقل الخطوط عطاء.. خصوصاً محمود أم بده الذي قدم أسوأ أداء.
 ضياء الدين و محمد الرشيد و الصيني إمتلكوا خط الوسط تماماً و عبرهم سيطر المريخ علي رتم المباراة ككل.
 تيري قاتل وحيداً في ظل رقابة لصيقة مورست علي التش.
  نتمني أن نسمع عن تحقيق داخلي للشرطة حول احداث اللقاء و القرارات التي  قضت بقذف البمبان بكثافة في الجمهور المقدر بالالاف و المحبوس داخل مبني  مغلق لا يحتوي علي مخارج آمنة. 
 و متي سيمنع الاتحاد العام دخول البمبان لملاعبنا التي لا تحتوي لبوابات تمكن الجمهور من الخروج بسلام?  
 نبضة أخيرة
 رمضان يقسو علي سيد جرسة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من بيت البكاء الازرق

همو في التطبيل وضيع هلالنا الجميلâ€¬ â€«مفاجأة .. صحيفة الأسياد التي يرأس تحريرها الرشيد على عمر تعود لشن الحرب على رئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف الكاردينال.â€¬








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من بيت البكاء الازرق

عناوين الصحف الرياضية الأحد 24 نوفمبر 2019م
 صحيفة قوون الرياضية :
 غضب هلالي كبير علي الجنرال صلاح احمد ادم و البرنس هيثم مصطفى لعدم نجاحهمّ في إدارة المباراة
 احداث مؤسفة تنهي المباراة قبل موعدها.. هلال مريخ.. (بمبان) و حكم تعبان
 الأحمر يتقدم علي الأزرق بهدفين لهدف و طرد بوي و إصابات بالغة في المستشفى
 مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال يحمل الحكم مسؤولية الأحداث
 غضب وسط جماهير الهلال علي تشكيلة الجنرال  بعدم الدفع بالشغيل و نزار منذ البداية
 أحداث شغب مؤسفة في مباراة المريخ والهلال تتسبب في اصابات وسط اللاعبين والجمهور
 مراقب مباراة القمة يكشف عن اجتماع عاجل ويتحدث عن الأحداث
 عطل في اضاءة ملعب الخرطوم قبل اندلاع الاحداث المؤسفة في مباراة القمة
 بروف شداد يقدم فذلكة تاريخية حول القوانين الرياضية
 السماني الصاوي يغادر معسكر المريخ بسبب الإصابة
 نقل لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد للمستشفى بعد إصابته بحجر في الرأس
 محمد الرشيد : أنا بخير .. وجماهير المريخ تستحق الانتصار. 
  صـحـيـفـة الـجـوهـرة الـريـاضـيـة :
  غضب جماهيري على حكم المباراة، أحداث شغب والغاز تنهى قمة الممتاز 
  الهلال يتأخر بهدفين لهدف ، الحكم يوزع البطاقات ويعلق المباراة، والجماهير تترقب بيان للشرطة عن البمبان 
 طرد قائد الهلال بوي يوتر الاجواء ، اغماءات واصابات وسط الجماهير ، ولفته انسانيه من رجل المباراة 
  الاتحاد يناقش احداث القمه خلال ظ¢ظ¤ ساعه ..اصابة لاعب المريخ الرشيد ونقله للمستشفى ، والوداد والترجي يودعان العربيه 
  ابوكلابيش يحمل الحكم المسؤليه كامله 
  بوي يعتزر لجمهور الهلال 
  مراقب المباراة : اللجنة المنظمه تنتظر تقرير الحكم 
  قاضى الجوله علق المباراة بسبب احداث الشغب ، الهلال يخسر قمة البمبان بأمر الحكم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اجتماع طارئ لمجلس المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
دعا  مجلس المريخ إلى اجتماعٍ طارئ اليوم”الأحد” برئاسة الرئيس التنفيذي ـ أمين  المال ـ الصادق مادبو، وذلك لبحث تطوّرات الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة  الفريق أمام الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وقال قيادي رفيع في مجلس ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ ما جرى في مباراة الديربي بالممتاز غير مقبول وفضيحة كبيرة.
وأشار إلى أنّ المجلس سيناقش الخطوات التي يجب أنّ يتخذها خلال المرحلة المقبلة، ومخاطبة الجهات ذات الصلة.
وكان  المريخ قد حقّق الانتصار على الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف في المرحلة العاشرة  من منافسة الدوري الممتاز، قبل أنّ يعلن الحكم السمؤال ميرغني إيقاف اللقاء  بعد إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “كاف” يصدم نادي الهلال السوداني
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أخطر  الاتحاد الأفريقي”كاف” نادي الهلال السوداني بإيقاف لاعبه نزار حامد  لمباراةٍ إضافية على خلفية البطاقة الحمراء التي تلقاها في مباراة أنيمبا  النيجيري.
وبحسب”كاف”، فإنّ اللاعب نزار حامد سيغيب عن مباراة فريقه  المقبلة بدوري المجموعات أمام بلاتينيو الزيمباوي المقرّر لها الجمعة  القادم.
وتعدّ الصدمة هي الثانية للهلال بعد إصابة لاعبه السمؤال ميرغني الذي لم تتأكّد مشاركته مع الفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آسفي المغربي يفجر مفاجأة عربية ويطيح بالترجي التونسي


تونس    كووورة 




جانب من المباراة
فجر  أولمبيك آسفي المغربي، مساء امس السبت، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، بعدما  أطاح بمضيفه الترجي الرياضي التونسي بطل إفريقيا، خارج كأس محمد  السادس للأندية الأبطال (البطولة العربية).

وتعادل فريق باب سويقة  (1-1) مع أولمبيك آسفي في الوقت الأصلي من المباراة التي أقيمت على ملعب  رادس، وهي نفس نتيجة مباراة الذهاب بالمغرب، ليحتكم الفريقان إلى ركلات  الترجيح التي ابتسمت لآسفي بنتيجة (4-2).

الشوط الأول

منذ  بداية اللقاء دخل الفريقان في صلب الموضوع، وضغط الترجي الرياضي في  الدقائق الأولى على مناطق آسفي بحثًا عن الهدف الأول الذي يجعله يخوض بقية  المواجهة بأريحية.

وحاول أنيس البدري في الدقيقة 14 مباغتة الحارس  أحمد بساك، بعد أن تلقى كرة خادعة من عبد الرؤوف لكن بساك تألق وأنقذ مرماه  من هدف بدا محققًا.



واعتمد  أولمبيك آسفي على الكرات المرتدة السريعة والتي أثمرت في الدقيقة 20، ومرر  كوفي تمريرة رائعة لزميله عبد الغني معاوي، الذي وجد نفسه وجهًا لوجه مع  الحارس معز بن شريفية ليسجل هدفًا جميلًا يفتتح به النتيجة للضيوف.

الهدف المباغت للضيف المغربي بعثر أوراق الترجي الرياضي، وأثر على معنويات لاعبيه ما جعل التسرع يطغى على أغلب عملياتهم الهجومية.

ولهث فريق باب سويقة وراء التعادل عن طريق أنيس البدري في الدقيقة 30، لكن دفاع آسفي أنقذ الموقف.

وفي  الدقيقة 33 مرر سامح الدربالي في عمق دفاعات آسفي، إلى طه ياسين الخنيسي  الذي أضاع فرصة التهديف بعد أن مرت كرته بجانب مرمى الحارس بساك.

وتحصل  الترجي في الدقيقة 35 على ركلة حرة في مكان مناسب، نفذها أنيس البدري لكن  رأسية الجزائري عبد القادر بدران مرت بجانب مرمى الحارس بساك.

الشوط الثاني





دخل  الترجي الشوط الثاني بإصرار كبير على التعديل من البداية فسيطر على مجريات  اللعب وضغط على مناطق أولمبيك آسفي، وكاد أن يحرز الخنيسي الهدف في  الدقيقة 49 لكن كرته مرت بجانب مرمى بساك.

وخطف الترجي هدف التعادل  في الدقيقة 53، من تصويبة محمد علي بن رمضان التي تصدى لها الدفاع، لتعود  الكرة أمام الغاني كوامي بانسو الذي أسكن الكرة في الشباك بسهولة.

في  الدقيقة 70 دفع مدرب آسفي محمد الكيسر، باللاعب سيف الدين الكحلاوي، مكان  عبد الغني معاوي، فيما قام معين الشعباني بأول تغيير للترجي في الدقيقة 79  بإقحام فادي بن شوق مكان الليبي حمدو الهوني.



وكاد  أن يسجل الترجي في الدقيقة 80 الهدف الثاني، حين نفذ محمد علي بن رمضان  ركلة حرة مباشرة تألق أمامها الحارس أحمد بساك وحوّلها إلى الركنية.

وفي  الدقيقة 82 أقحم معين الشعباني المهاجم هيثم الجويني مكان الخنيسي، وتمكن  فريقه من تسجيل هدف عن طريق أنيس البدري لكن الحكم المصري جهاد جريشة رفضه  بسبب تمهيد كوامي بونسو باليد.

وتواصل ضغط الفريق التونسي بحثًا عن  الهدف الثاني، لتفادي الوصول إلى ركلات الجزاء وكاد أن يحرزه بن رمضان عن  طريق ركلة حرة مباشرة لكن تصويبته مرت فوق مرمى الضيوف بقليل.

وفي  الوقت البديل وتحديدًا في الدقيقة (90+2) أضاع أنيس البدري هدف الترشح  بأعجوبة قبل أن يغادر الحارس معز بن شريفية الميدان في الدقيقة (90+3)،  ليأخذ مكانه رامي الجريدي.

ركلات الترجيح

وابتسمت  ركلات الترجيح لصالح الضيف المغربي، بنتيجة (4-2) بعدما سجل 4 ركلات صحيحة  عن طريق المرابط ووليد صبار وزكرياء الهلالي وحمزة خابا.

وسجل الترجي ركلتين عن طريق أنيس البدري وكوامي بونسو، فيما أضاع للترجي حسين الربيع وهيثم الجويني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريمونتادا الرجاء التاريخية تطيح بالوداد من البطولة العربية
المغرب - زياد عبداللطيف




من مواجهة سابقة بين الفريقين
نجح الرجاء  في حجز بطاقة التأهل إلى ربع نهائي كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال، بعد  تعادله أمام الوداد 4 ـ 4 في إياب الدور 16، علما بأن مباراة الذهاب انتهت  بالتعادل بهدف لمثله.

وكان الرجاء متأخرا بنتيجة 4 ـ 1 حتى الدقيقة 73 قبل أن ينتفض ويسجل 3 أهداف متتالية ليطيح بالوداد من البطولة ويتأهل لربع النهائي.

سجل للوداد محمد نهيري من ركلة جزاء وأيمن الحسوني وأيوب الكعبي وبديع أووك، في الدقائق 12 و56 و58 و73.

بينما سجل للرجاء محسن متولي "هدفين" من ركلتي جزاء وحميد أحداد وبين مالانجو في الدقائق 50 و74 و88 و93.

الشوط الأول

وبدأ  الفريقان المباراة بأسلوب هجومي، وفي الدقيقة 11 باختراق من الحداد في  مربع العمليات، قبل أن يتعرض لعرقلة داخل المنطقة ليحتسب الحكم المصري  محمود البنا ركلة جزاء، سجل منها محمد نهيري الهدف الأول للوداد بعد ذلك  بدقيقة.

وكاد نفس اللاعب أن يسجل الهدف الثاني من تسديدة قوية، حيث مرت الكرة بجوار القائم.

في الدقيقة 17 حصل نناح على الكرة خارج مربع العمليات وسدد بقوة، لكن الحارس التكناوتي تدخل بنجاح.

وعاد نجوما لاعب الرجاء، ليهدد بقوة من تسديدة أرضية، ومرة أخرى تألق الحارس التكناوتي وأبعد الكرة بصعوبة لركنية.

واعتمد الوداد على المرتدات التي لم تشكل أي خطورة على دفاع الفريق الأخضر وحارسه أنس الزنيتي.




 وسيطر  الرجاء على الكرة، دون أن يجد الحلول للتسجيل، الأمر الذي دفع لاعبيه  للتسديد من بعيد، على غرار تسديدة متولي في الدقيقة 35، وأبعدها مجددا  الحارس التكناوتي لركنية، مؤكدا تألقه في الشوط الأول.

الشوط الثاني 

وأدخل  زوران مانولوفيتش مدرب الوداد، المهاجم أيمن الحسوني بدلا من إسماعيل  الحداد مع بداية الشوط لثاني، الذي بدأه الرجاء  ضاغطا، الأمر الذي أربك  دفاع الوداد، إلى إن تمكن من الحصول على ركلة جزاء سجلها محسن متولي في  الدقيقة 50.

وأضاع الكعبي كرة في الدقيقة 52، غير أن البديل أيمن  الحسوني تمكن من تسجيل الهدف الثاني من رأسية في الدقيقة 56 وبعد ذلك  بدقيقتين استفاد الكعبي من خطأ الورفلي، وانفرد بالحارس الزنيتي وسجل الهدف  الثالث.

وقام جمال السلامي مدرب الرجاء بأول تغيير وأدخل أنس جبرون بدلا من أيوب ناناح، وبعده حميد أحداد بدلا من سفيان رحيمي.

الدقيقة  68 شهدت انطلاقة جيدة من متولي من الجهة اليمنى، لتصل الكرة لجبرون الذي  سدد داخل مربع العمليات، لكن الحارس التكناوتي أبعد الكرة.

واستغل  الوداد اندفاع الرجاء، حيث تمكن بديع أووك من تسجيل الهدف الرابع، من  تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 73، وبعد ذلك بدقيقة سجل أحداد الهدف الثاني  للرجاء.

وأعاد هذا الهدف الأمل للاعبي الرجاء، الذين اندفعوا بكل  قوة من أجل تقليص النتيجة، وهو ما حدث عندما سجل متولي الهدف الثالث من  ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 88.

 وأضاع الكعبي كرة تأمين الفوز في الوقت  بدل الضائع، عندما انتزع الكرة من الحارس الزنيتي، وسدد في المرمى  الفارغ غير أن أحد المدافعين أبعد الكرة.

 وسجل مالانجو هدف التعادل في الوقت بدل الضائع من رأسية، وهو الهدف الذي كان عنوانا لتأهل الرجاء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"جابيجول" يخطف كأس ليبرتادوريس لفلامنجو البرازيلي


كووورة




جانب من المباراة
انتزع  فريق فلامنجو كأس كوبا ليبرتادورس بسيناريو درامي أمام ريفر بليت  الأرجنتيني حامل اللقب، ليتوج النادي البرازيلي باللقب للمرة الثانية في  تاريخه.

تقدم حامل اللقب بهدف رافائيل سانتوس بوري في الدقيقة 15،  وخطف فلامنجو الكأس بهدفين لجابرييل باربوسا الشهير بـ"جابيجول" في  الدقيقتين 89 و91.

وبينما كانت الاحتفالات تتجهز في مدرجات ريفر  بليت بالكأس الثانية على التوالي، فجر باربوسا زلزالا بهدفين في الوقت  القاتل لتنتقل الأفراح إلى مدرجات فلامنجو.

الشوط الأول

دخل  ريفر في صلب الموضوع من البداية، حيث كانت المباراة أشبه بماراثون كروي  بين الفريقين، غلبت عليه القوة والسرعة لإثبات التفوق، إلا أن العملاق  الأرجنتيني فاجأ فلامنجو بهدف مبكر.

وتوغل إيجناسيو فرنانديز من الجهة اليمنى داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 15، ولعب كرة عرضية أكملها بوري في شباك دييجو ألفيس.



حاول  الفريق البرازيلي إدراك التعادل، ولكن بمحاولات بائسة، ولم يهدد المرمى  فعليا سوى بتسديدة لبرونو هنريكي مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر.

لجأ فريق ريفر بليت أيضًا لسلاح التسديدات البعيدة لفرنانديز وإيزيكيل بالاسيوس وديلاكروز، لكنها لم تكن مؤثرة بالدرجة الكافية.

كثف فلامنجو هجومه في الشوط الثاني، حيث سدد مهاجمه جابرييل باربوسا كرة أمسكها الحارس فرانكو أرماني بسهولة.

أما  برونو هنريكي فأضاع فرصة خطيرة، حيث انفرد بالمرمى وسدد في جسد حارس ريفر  بليت، لترتد إلى باربوسا ثم إيفرتون ريبيرو ليسدد في أجساد المدافعين بدلًا  من المرمى الخالي.



وركز الفريق البرازيلي في هجومه  أيضًا على انطلاقات ظهيره الأيسر المخضرم، فيليبي لويس، بينما لم يكن  رافينيا نشيطًا بالدرجة الكافية في الجهة اليمنى.



وحاول  مارسيلو جاياردو مدرب ريفر بليت تنشيط صفوفه لمواجهة الضغط البرازيلي، حيث  أخرج إجناسيو فرنانديز ورافائيل بوري وكاسكو، وشارك مكانهما جوليان  ألفاريز وبراتو وباولو دياز.

سدد براتو كرة طائشة بجوار القائم  الأيمن، بينما ورط فيليبي لويس في خطأ وخطف منه الكرة ليمررها إلى بالاسيوس  الذي سدد برعونة بجوار القائم الأيسر.



أما  جورجي جيسوس، المدير الفني لفريق فلامنجو، فقد أشرك دييجو مكان جيرسون ثم  فيتينيو مكان ويليام أراو، وتحقق له ما أراد بإحراز هدفين في الوقت القاتل.

وتوغل برونو هنريكي ولعب كرة بينية لأراسكايتا الذي مهدها لجابرييل باربوسا ليسدد في الشباك بسهولة قبل دقيقة من نهاية الوقت الأصلي.

وفي  الوقت بدل الضائع، تعامل خافيير بينولا بسذاجة مع كرة طويلة، ليخطفها  باربوسا، ويسددها قوية بيسراه مسجلًا الهدف الثاني، ورافعًا رصيده إلى 9  أهداف في صدارة هدافي البطولة، ويفجر الفرحة العارمة في مدرجات الفريق  البرازيلي.

توترت الأجواء في الدقائق الأخيرة، حيث أشهر الكارت  الأحمر في وجه جابرييل باربوسا، قبل أن يطلق صافرة النهاية معلنا تتويجا  دراميا لفلامنجو، ووسط دهشة لاعبي ريفر بليت ومدربهم مارسيلو جاياردو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لماذا هزم المريخ الهلال؟..”باج نيوز” يورد إليكم الأسباب
 

الخرطوم : حسن بشير
لم  يكن الانتصار الغالي الذي حقّقه المريخ على نده التقليدي الهلال في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز”السبت” عن طريق الصدفة، فالشاهد أنّ هناك الكثير من  الكواليس، والاجتماعات الخفيّة التي عقدها الجهاز الفني مع اللاعبين في   سبيل خروج الفرقة الحمراء بالثلاثة نقاط من هذه المباراة خاصة في ظل الظروف  والوضعية التي يعيشها الفريق..”باج نيوز”..يكشف  في السياق التالي  الكواليس الخفية في انتصار المريخ إليكم هنا التفاصيل.

“1”
أبوعنجة درّسها ونوه اللاعبين لها 
المريخ تحصل على استراتيجية الهلال قبل ظ§ظ¢ من المواجهة 
كان لافتًا خلال مواجهة القمة الأخيرة أنّ مدرب المريخ الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة أبدى اهتمامًا كبيرًا بها.
وحرص  على دراسة منافسه الهلال من كل الجوانب بيد أنّ النقطة التي كانت حاسمة هي  أنّ مدرب المريخ تحصّل على الاستراتيجية التي أدّى بها الهلال  مباراة”السبت” قبل ظ£ أيامٍ من موعد المباراة.
وبدأ واضحًا أنّ تلك  الأوراق التي تسلّمها أبو عنجة والتي شملت نقاط الضعف التي أراد من خلالها  الطاقم الفني للهلال بقيادة المدرب صلاح محمد آدم التلاعب والضغط على  المريخ بها تمثّل أمرًا مهمًا بالنسبة للمدرب – أبوعنجة –
المدرب  الشهير بـ”كيغان” تعامل مع استراتيجية الهلال التي سلّمت له بأهمية كبيرة  وحرص على تنويه اللاعبين إلى نقاط الضعف التي أراد الهلال من خلالها ضرب  المريخ خاصة تلك المتعلّقة بالاستفادة من المردود الدفاعي غير الجيّد للاعب  محمود أمبدة والمساحات التي يتركها في بعض الأحيان.
عطفا على  استفزازِ اللاعب عماد الصيني ومحاولة إخراجه من الملعب مبكرًا وهو الأمر  الذي أبدى به مدرب المريخ اهتمامًا متعاظمًا وتحدث مع لاعبه كثيراً على  ضرورة تفهّم ما يقوم به الخصم تجاهه وتبعه في ذلك قائد الفريق أمير كمال  الذي تحدّث مع  صديقه الصيني وحذّره من مغبّة الاستجابة لأيّ استفزازٍ وهو  الأمر الذي جعل اللاعب واحدًا من نجوم المواجهة.
نصائح أبوعنجة خلال  المحاضرة التي سبقت اللقاء  امتدت إلى اللاعب صلاح نمر الذي كان ينوي  الهلال الاستفادة من أخطائه من خلال الضغط عليه لكنّ اللاعب فطن إلى هذه  النقطة وكان أدائه حاسمًا وواصل رحلة تألقه في مواجهات القمة.
مدرب  المريخ واصل خلال حديثه مع اللاعبين سرد العديد من النصائح وخص التش برسائل  واضحة مفادها ضرورة الاستفادة من المساحات وسط الهلال والتحرك السريع.
“2”
شارك مصابًا ورفض الخروج
رمضان.. الهدوء الذي سبق العاصفة
لم يتفاجأ كلّ من يعرف لاعب المريخ، وجوكره رمضان عجب بالأداء العالي الذي قدّمه الأخير في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الهلال.
رمضان  الذي يحوز على إجماع جميع المدربين الذين توّلوا قيادة المريخ يعرف عنه  أنّه لاعبًا كبيرًا صاحب مقدرات فنية استثنائية ومهاجم صاحب بصمة تهديفية  عالية.
جوكر الأحمر بدأ هادئًا طيلة  يوم”السبت” بمعسكر الفريق  ببحري، وظلّ رفقة صديقه وزميله محمد الرشيد يتبادلان أطراف الحديث حول  العديد من الموضوعات.
وبحسب مصدر لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ عجب عانى من  إصابة في الأنكل قبل المباراة لكنّه رفض الخروج من الحسابات وأصرّ على  المشاركة ورغم من تجدّد الآلام نهاية الشوط الأول ألاّ أنّ اللاعب رفض  الخروج من الملعب وهي الخطوة التي كان يريد الجهاز الفني الأقدام عليها  لكنّ اللاعب أكّد إكمال المباراة وكان واحدًا من العوامل الرئيسية في  انتصار الفريق.
“3”
اجتمع بزملائه
أمير كمال..”دايرين نغلب” 
طيلة يوم”السبت” كان قائد المريخ أمير كمال هو الأكثر هدوءًا والأقلّ حركة داخل معسكر المريخ.
أمير  كمال يتعامل مع مباريات القمة بطقوسٍ خاصة ويحرص على الهدوء التام خارج  الملعب ، والتركيز ودراسة الخصم والحديث الدائم مع زملائه.
“السبت”  لم يختلف الحال كثيرًا حيث حرص اللاعب على الحديث بصورة منفردة مع عدد من  زملائه، وأودع في بريدهم العديد من الرسائل والنصائح إلاّ أنّ الرسالة  الأقوى كانت في مخاطبته للجميع بقوله”بالواضح كدا نحن دايرين نغلب،  ومحتاجين لي الانتصار أكتر من غيرنا”.

رمضان يحتفل بإحرازه أهداف المريخ“4”
كان ضمن الخيارات
الصاوي..”صدمة” الخروج من الحسابات
مثّل  خروج اللاعب السماني الصاوي من الحسابات في مباراة”السبت” صدمة كبيرة  بالنسبة له خاصة وأنّه كان الأكثر رغبةً في المشاركة ومساعدة زملائه في  تحقيق الانتصار.
السماني الذي غاب بسبب تعرّضه للإصابة قبل مباراة  الفريق الوديّة الماضية أمام مريخ الفاشر والتي شارك فيها اللاعب وهو يعاني  من بعض الآلام آنذاك.
ورغم محاولات العلاج التي تمّ القيام بها  وذهاب اللاعب لأكثر من طبيبٍ، إلاّ أنّ الصاوي فشل في مقاومة الآلام التي  جعلته يغادر معسكر المريخ عقب المحاضرة التي ألقاها المدرب أبوعنجة حزينًا  بسبب قدر الغياب عن أهم المباريات.
“5”
التاج وبيبو تواجدا رغم الاحتجاب
لم  يكتف لاعبا المريخ التاج إبراهيم إلى جانب الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم بالفرجة  على زملائهم في مباراة”السبت” بل حرصا على الحضور إلى معسكر الفريق  بفندق”برازفيل” ودعم زملائهم وتواجدا في المحاضرة التي سبقت الجولة.
الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم، لم يكتفَ بالحضور وحسب بل ذهب بعيدًا وتوقّع انتصار فريقه بهدفين وكان واثقًا من ذلك.
بيبو قال إنّ زملائه يدركون قيمة المباراة وسيكونون الأكثر حرصًا على تحقيق الفوز وإسعاد الأنصار وهو ما كان.




*

----------


## parma

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين: سعيد بعودتي للملاعب  والانتصار في القمة
 .
 .
  وصف لاعب المريخ ضياء الدين الفوز الذي حققه المريخ بالمهم وقال أن فارق  النقاط كان يحتم عليهم الفوز وانهم لعبوا بمسئولية حتى تحقق الفوز مشيرا  الى أن فترة الغياب لم تؤثر عليه وذلك بفضل تشجيع زملاءه له وقال أن القادم  احلي











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعشرين : القمة كانت صعبة وتجاوزناها بالعزيمة
 .
 .
 وصف حارس  المريخ ابوعشرين مباراة القمة بانها مباراة صعبة للغاية ولكننا سيرناها وفق  ما نريد لان اي نتيجة غير فوز المربخ كانت ستصعب علينا المشوار وبحمد لله  انتصرنا ولا تفريط في النقاط بعد اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شتباك بين هيثم مصطفي وصلاح آدم في غرفة الملابس عقب نهاية الديربي
 .
 .
 رصدت مصادر صحفية  مشاده كلامية ساخنة بين مدربا الهلال هيثم مصطفي  والجنرال صلاح محمد آدم ،حيث حاول كل منهم إلقاء اللوم ومسؤولية الخسارة  أمام المريخ في مباراة الأمس علي الاخر، حيث دار نقاش حاد بين الطرفين عقب  المباراة داخل غرف تبديل الملابس بين الثنائي وأمام اللاعبين






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء في نادي الهلال عن إقالة صلاح آدم
 .
 .
 رجحت مصادر عالية  الثقة صدور قرار من رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف الكاردينال بإقالة المدرب صلاح  آدم والابقاء علي هيثم مصطفي في قيادة الجهاز الفني وقالت مصادر ان  الكاردينال يناقش القرار الان مع أعضاء مجلسه لصدوره بشكل رسمي وأشار  مقربون من رئيس الهلال انه يري ان الجنرال صلاح محمد أدم هو من تسبب في  الهزيمه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول تصريح لقائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا عن أحداث قمة الممتاز
 .
 .
 عبر قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا عن بالغ اسفه لجماهير الفريق عما بدر منه  في مباراة الأمس وتسبب في عدم إكمال المباراة مشيرا الي الغيرة علي الشعار  تطلب منه اللعب بقوة مؤكدا أنه لعب علي الكرة مع مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري  وان المخالفة عادية ولا تستوجب الورقة الصفراء ووعد بويا جماهير الهلال   بمستوى جيد خلال المباريات القادمه









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أدمن صفحة | الهلال - AlHilal | بحث. بحث 

 م يكون اقتحم الملعب







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااجل .. الهلال السعودي بطلا لآسيا للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه
24 نوفمبر 2019
كووورة




فرحة لاعبي الهلال بالفوز على أوراوا
توج  الهلال السعودي، اليوم الأحد، بلقب بطولة دوري أبطال آسيا، بعد فوزه على  مضيفه أوراوا ريد دايموندز الياباني، بنتيجة (2-0)، في إياب نهائي البطولة  على ملعب سايتاما، ليحصد النجمة الآسيوية الثالثة في تاريخه.

وانتهت  مباراة الذهاب، التي أُقيمت قبل أسبوعين، بتفوق الهلال بهدف في الرياض،  قبل أن يحقق انتصارًا غاليًا في الأراضي اليابانية بهدفي سالم الدوسري  وبافيتيمبي جوميز في الدقيقتين (74 و90+3).

الشوط الأول

بدأ  الشوط الأول بضغط هلالي متقدم على دفاع اليابان، وسط تراجع وحذر كبير من  جانب اوراوا، وكانت الفرصة الخطيرة الاولى للهلال، عن طريق اللاعب جيوفينكو  في الدقيقة 6 بعد تلقيه تمريرة من كاريلو، ولكنه سدد الكرة في دفاع  اوراوا.

بعدها واصل الهلال ضغطه، وكاد ينجح في التسجيل بعد ان  استفاد كاريلو من خطئ دفاع اواراو، ولكن كرته المتجهة الى جوميز تصدى لها  دفاع اوراوا.

الفريق الياباني بدأ الهجوم من كرة مرتدة سريعة،  عكسها سكيني الى كروكي، واخطئ المعيوف بخروجه من المرمى، ولكن الحارس عاد  وانقذ الكرة في الدقيقة 14.

سيطر اوراوا بعدها على اللقاء، وفي  الدقيقة 21، كاد ينج في التسجيل عن طريق كروكي، بعد هجمة مرتدة، عكسها  سكيني، للاعب فابريسيو والذي هيئها لكروكي داخل الـ 18 الهلالية، ولكن ال  بليهي انقذ الكرة من امام المرمى متصدياً لتسديدة كروكي.

هدأ اللاعب بعدها، وانحصر في وسط الملعب، مع كرات عرضية يابانية غير ناجحة.

بعدها  وفي الدقيقة 32 استلم جيوفينكو كرة مرتدة خطيرة واجه بعا مدافع ياباني  واحد، ومررها لجوميز، ولكن الفرنسي لما يتمكن من اللحاق بالكرة وابعد دفاع  اوراوا الكرة.

ثم تمكن سالم في الدقيقة 39 من قطع كرة من منتصف  الملعب وراوغ بها دفاع اوراوا وكسب كرة ثابتة على خط الـ18، ولكن جيوفينكو  سدد الكرة الثابتة في الدفاع الياباني.



اخر الكرات في  الدقيق 42 للفريق الياباني، من تسديدة فابريسيو ولكن كرته جانبت الشباك  واعلن على اثرها الحكم صافرته معلناً نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي  بدون اهداف.

وفي الشوط الثاني تقدم الهلال بشكل كبير، وبدأ بضغط  هجومي، وكانت الفرصة الاولى من عرضية للشهراني لجوميز، وحولها للمرمى ولكن  حارس اوراوا تصدى لها.

بعدها من كرة ركنية وخطأ لحارس اوراوا في الدقيقة 54، ارتدت الكرة لجانع ولكنه سدد الكرة في يسار الحارس.

بعدها سدد سالم كرة من ركنية عرضها له سالم ولكنه سدد الكرة في دفاع الفريق الياباني، في الدقيقة 59.

بعدها اضاع جوميز كرة امام المرمى في الدقيقة 69، ولكن الحارس تصدى لها.

بعدها  وفي الدقيقة 74 سجل سالم الدوسري هدف الهلال الاول بعد مرتدة مررها كاريلو  لسلمان الفرج الذي مررها لجيوفينكو وبدوره من لمسة لسالم وبعدها وضع الكرة  في الشباك .

بعدها ومن كرة مرتدة في الدقيقة 83 سدد سالم الدوسري كرة بعد مراوغة دفاع اوراوا.

تمكن  نادي الهلال من تحقيق لقب دوري ابطال اسيا للمرة الثالثة في تاريخ ابطال  اسيا، والسابعه بالنسبة للبطولات الاسيوية، والاولى بالنسخة الجديدة بعد  فوزه على اوراوا الياباني في اليابان بملعب سايتاما 1-0، في اياب نهائي  البطولة بعد الفوز ذهاباً ايضاً 1-0 في الرياض.

وفي الدقيقة 93 سجل جوميز هدف الهلال الثاني بعد عرضية كاريلو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يعلّق على أحداث مباراة المريخ والهلال في الممتاز


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الفاتح باني إنّ سلوك  جماهير الهلال كان مؤسفًا وغير مقبول في المباراة التي جرت بملعب الخرطوم  الدولي السبت، كاشفًا عن اتخاذ اتحاده خطواتٍ جادة لحسم ظاهرة التفلّت،  والتعامل معها بجديّة لعدم تكرارها.
و”السبت”، توقّفت مباراة المريخ  والهلال ضمن المرحلة العاشرة بعد احتجاجاتٍ جماهيرية على قرارات حكم  المباراة بعد طرد لاعب الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³، ما أدّى  إلى إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع ليخلّف إصاباتٍ متفاوتة.
وأوضح الفاتح  باني عن أنّ لجنته ستعقد اجتماعًا الأربعاء القادم لبحث الأحداث التي  شهدتها مباراة المريخ والهلال في المرحلة العاشرة من المنافسة.
وفي  اتجاهٍ آخر، كشف رئيس اللجنة المنظّمة عن تأجيل مباريات هلال الفاشر في  الوقت الراهن، تقديرًا لموقف النادي بعد تعرّض بعثته إلى حادثِ حركةٍ أليم.
وترّحم على مدرب هلال الفاشر الهادي محمدين، متمنيًا الشفاء للمصابين، معلنًا تكفّل اتحاده بالعلاج.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
 عبدالله ابو وائل
 انتصار علي فريق يتوهم اهله انه كبير !!!
 .
 .
 يرد الزعيم مساء اليوم بيانا بالعمل بالتسجيل في شباك اليوغندي سالم ليخرس السنة المستخفين به والمنتظرين لسقوطه من عليائه
 سنشاهد فرقة الزعيم الموسيقية مساء اليوم تعزف اجمل سيمفونية
 سنرقص اليوم طربا علي انغام تطريب تابلوهات التش وتسديدات رمضان عجب وتمريرات محمد الرشيد.
 سنترقب تلك اللحظات التي يحتفل فيها جمهور الصفوة عقب نهاية المباراو فرحا بما سيتحقق من انتصار.
 اجمل ما في انتصار اليوم انه يأتي علي فريق يتوهم اهله انه اكبر اندية  القارة الافريقية وان فوزه علي الزعيم لا يستغرق سوي دقائق معدودات رغم  اعترافهم بضعف فريقهم وتواضع قدرات لاعبيهم والدليل علي ذلك مطاردتهم  للاعبي المريخ الذين يوسعونهم شتما عبر وسائل الاعلام ويطربوا لادائهم سرا  عبر مشاهدتهم داخل المستطيل الاخضر.
 لقاء اليوم يمثل الفال الحسن  بالنسبة لجمهور الصفوة باعتباره يقام في يوم محبب للمريخاب الذين لطالما  تغنوا ليوم السبت الذي اضحي يعرف بيوم الخبت حيث يتلقي فيه لاعبو الازرق  علقة ساخنة.
 مواجهة اليوم ستكشف لبني زرقان مدي ضعف قدرات فريقهم التي لا تقارن بمواهب نجوم الفرقة الحمراء.
 اليوم فقط سيعلم اهل الهلال ان المال وحده لا يصنع فريقا مؤهلا لتحقيق الانجازات وسيفون علي حقيقة نمور الورق!
 لقاء اليوم من شانه ان يعيد الهلال الي حجمه الطبيعي ليعيد ترتيب اوراقه قبل خوض مجموعات الابطال.
 خسارة مباراة اليوم من شانها ان ترفع من اسهم لاعبي الزعيم الذين باتوا مطلوببن في الجوهرة الزرقاء.
 نناشد نجوم الزعيم الرافة باشباح الهلال لاننا لا نرغب في شطب تلك المجموعة التي في وجودها يتم مطاردة نجوم المريخ.
 انتصار اليوم علي فريق يتوهم اهله انه كبير
 ليلة السبت يوم الخبت!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لافتات وشعارات القمة تشعل المواجهة وتتسبب في الشغب
 .
 .
   تسببت اللافتات التي رفعتها جماهير القمة في اشعال المباراة وجذوة حماسها  مما تسبب في تنافس داخل المدرجات وتسبب ذلك في عدم اتزان في مدرجات الهلال  مما تسبب في شغب وحصب للملعب بالحجارة عقب هدف رمضان عجب وطرد بوي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق

جعفر  سليمان 

سوء سلوك معتاد .. والحل في البل! 

• ثورة المريخ إنتهت بمثالية وعلى أفضل ما يكون .. وكان حل مشكلة القمة معروف . فقد  كان ( الحل في البل)  وبهدفين ولا أروع أكدا فعلا لا قولا أن رمضان عجب الآن هو أفضل لاعب كرة سوداني، وأنه يفوق الجميع في كل شيء ..نسأل الله أن يحفظه.  
• أما ثورة الهلال إنتهت بحجارة معتادة وسوء سلوك هو عادة جماهير الهلال التي لا تعرف معنى تقبل الهزيمة في مباريات كرة القدم.
• سوء سلوك جماهير الهلال ليس أمراً جديداً ولا خارقاً للعادة، فهو أمر معتاد وما أكثر تفلتات هذا الجمهور الذي يعكس أسوأ صورة لجمهور كرة القدم ويقدم نماذجاً قبيحة جداً لكيفية دعم فريقهم. 
• جمهور أشك أنه من هذا الشعب الجميل الذي وفي قمة غضبه من حكامه السابقين، حاربهم بسلمية لا زال العالم يتحدث عنها حتى اليوم، فمن أين أتى هؤلاء المتشنجون الذي لا يعرفون معاني التسامح والسلم. 
• وقد رحمهم حكم اللقاء ..السمؤال محمد الفاتح والذي سأمنحه مساحة أخرى للحديث ..عندما مد لهم حبال الصبر وكان عليه أن ينهي اللقاء مبكراً وعقب طرد عبد اللطيف بوي بعد أن سادت الفوضى وتهددت حياة اللاعبين جراء سوء السلوك الأزرق. 
• وقد كان نتاج هذا التفلت إصابة لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد،  وكان يمكن أن يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه، بعد أن تحولت المباراة عند جمهور الهلال غير محترم السلوك إلى معارك وعراك وتحرش بالجميع.  
• وليت هذا الجمهور غريب الأطوار ..كان فريقه مظلوماً لعذرناهم لأننا كمريخاب كم تذوقنا مر الظلم وقساوته خاصة في مباريات القمة من تحكيم متحيز، وبرغم ذلك لم يبدر من جمهورنا العظيم ما يعكر صفو الرياضة الجميل ..وهو ما جعله يستحق لقب (الصفوة) عن جدراة وإستحقاق! 
• ماذا كان ينتظر بلطجية الهلال من حكم المباراة، والبلطجي عبد اللطيف بوي يمارس تصفية جسدية قبيحة على مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري، هل كان يريد أن يأتي حكم اللقاء ويقبله على رأسه ويشد على يديه لأنه مارس ذلك الأسلوب البربري العنيف مع مهاجم المريخ!! 
• تهاون الحكم سمؤال مع جمهور الهلال ومد حبال الصبر أمام هؤلاء البرابرة، قاد إلى نهاية لا تشبه ملاعب كرة القدم ..حيث إنتهت المباراة بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على الجميع وهذا أمر مرفوض مرفوض مرفوض ..ومستهجن.! 
• سادتي ..جمهور الهلال سيئ السيرة وله سوابق عديدة ..ولكنه لم يجد الردع الكافي والحسم المطلوب من مجالس إدارات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المتعاقبة، والتي يسيطر على لجانها مشجعين زرق لا يقلون عصبية وبربرية من تلك الجماهير التي تدمر وتكسر وتصيب وتهدد الناس.! 
• ومالم يجد هذا الجمهور سيء السمعة والسيرة الردع فسيواصل نهجه الكريه هذا، وسيحيل ملاعبنا إلى ساحات للتصفية الجسدية وإذاء الآخر ..لأنه جمهور لا يعرف معنى تقبل نتائج كرة القدم! 
• ولكن من يعاقب هذا الجمهور المتفلت، وهو قد تعود من الجهات المسؤولة الحماية، بل ومنح فريقه ما لا يستحق، وعندما تسود العدالة مثلما حدث بالأمس، فإن النتيجة الحتمية هي الفوضى والبلطجة! 
• وسننتظر رد فعل المسؤولين باللجنة المنظمة إزاء ما حدث من جمهور الهلال وما أحدثه بالأمس من فوضى وشغب وسلوك كريه، وخروج عن السلوك الرياضي المعروف،   وسنرى هل سيتم حسم هذا الجمهور بمعاقبة الهلال أم تخرج قرارات معتادة تزيد الإحتقان وترفع مستوى الأزمات التي تهدد الموسم بأسره.! 
• عني لا أتوقع معاقبة الهلال إلا بعقوبات ناعمة، وربما يأتي قرار غير متوقع بشأن هذه المباراة التي إنهاها جمهور الهلال ولم تنته بشكل طبيعي، بل إنتهت بسوء سلوك كاد أن يودي بحياة العديد من الأبرياء. 
في نقاط 
• طبيعي أن يثور جمهور الهلال لأن فريقه المنهار المدلل تعرض لهزيمة نكراء من الزعيم الذي وجد حكماً منصفاً إتخذ قرارات صحيحة على غير العادة.! 
• طبيعي أن يرفض جمهور الهلال تحكيم السمؤال محمد الطاهر الذي أدار مباراة على أرفع مستوى وبشجاعة يحسد عليها ، حيث منح كل طرف ما يستحقه. 
• وغير الطبيعي أن يتقبل جمهور الهلال ما انتهت عليه المباراة لأن فريقه المدلل لا يمكن أن يخسر وأن يطرد منه لاعب في مباراة قمة.! 
• سمؤال أدار المباراة بحيادية، ووفر العدالة المطلوبة ولم يقع في أخطاء مؤثرة بل العكس كان عادلا في كل ثوانيها. 
• وما أرتكبه من أخطاء طبيعي وعادي ولم يؤثر على المباراة ونتيجتها.! 
• ولكن السؤال المهم ..ما الجهة التي أرسلت الغاز المسيل للدموع من خارج الملعب!! 
• وما مصلحتهم في إنهاء المباراة! 
• يجب أن يجري تحقيق في هذه الجزئية التي عرضت حياة الناس للخطر، ولا يجب أن يمر ذلك مرور الكرام. 
• تعرض رجال الشرطة للبلطجة وأصيب أحدهم كما نقلت ذلك كاميرا التلفزيون، وهذا يعني أن من كانوا بداخل الإستاد من القوة لم تقدم على إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع! 
• إذن من الذي أمر بإطلاق البمبان من خارج الإستاد ولمصلحة من!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*▪️طالب مجلس الهلال بإجراء تحقيق عاجل وعادل حول أحداث مباراة القمة الأخيرة التي جرت بملعب الخرطوم ، جاء ذلك في أول ردة فعل من مجلس الهلال على الأحداث المؤسفة التي شهدتها مباراة الديربي التي لم تكتمل بسبب إطلاق الشرطة للغاز المسيل للدموع داخل الملعب على الجماهير واللاعبين مما أدى لإصابة العشرات بسبب التفلتات غير معروفة المصدر ..

#صفحة_الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعترافات هلالابي 

الصحفي الأزرق : حسن عمر خليفة 
يكتب 
     الحقيقة... 
(١)
الحقيقة التي ينبغي علينا كأهلّة أن ندركها أن عملية الإفراغ الممنهج للفريق من اللاعبين الموهوبين قد وصلت منتهاها ليصبح الهلال بعناصره الحالية لا يملك من الهلال إلاّ الاسم فقط وبما للاسم من هيبة يحقق الفريق الانتصارات أمام فرق تظن أن (القبة) ما يزال تحتها (فكي).. أُكل الهلال يوم أُكل لاعبيه الكبار دون أن يكون البدلاء بنفس المستوى والروح والغيرة على الشعار  .. أكُل الهلال يوم جاء الكاردينال رئيساً ظنّ كل الظن أنّ الزعامة عنده ترتبط بالاستمرار لا الإنجاز فما انفكّ يتحدث عن رئاسة تمتد ٢٥ عاماً مستنداً على منشآت حسبها تعوض الانتصارات ولم يستمع لقول من قال أن المتغطي بأي شيء في مجال كرة القدم بالسودان (عريان) إن لم تستره النتائج.
(٢)
على الضفة الأخرى من النهر فريق المريخ الند التقليدي والفريق (الأفضل) فنياً من حيث جودة العناصر في كل خطوط اللعب ولا يمنعنا حبنا للهلال من القول إن الفوارق الفنية بين أزرقنا وأحمرهم تميل كل الميل لصالحهم.. ولو أن المريخ أصلح قليلاً في خط ظهره ووجد استقراراً إدارياً وفنياً لكان له شأن آخر لكن سوء حظه أطاح به من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وهو (الأحق) بالاستمرار لما يملكه من مواهب لا تقارن بأشباح الهلال في هذه الفترة (تحديداً) لذا فمن المنطقي أن يفوز ليس على الهلال فقط ولكن بإعجاب كل منصف يرى بعين تمزج بين عين الرضا التي هي عن كل عيب كليلة وعين السخط التي تبدي المساوئا ومن هذا المنطلق نبارك للمريخ فوزاً أستحقه ولو كره المتعصبون ولسنا منهم حتى وإن مازحنا بمنشورات على شاكلة (شفاتة جو ..  
(٣)
ما حدث من انفلات بغض النظر عن أسبابه مرفوض ومستهجن .. هو ليس بالجديد لكنه آخذ في التنامي بسبب غياب صوت الحكمة والعقل والفهم الصحيح للرياضة كأداة (لترقية) السلوك و(ترويض) النفس لا على تقبل الهزيمة فقط .. لكن على تقبل الحياة بكل أفراحها وأتراحها .. كما أن الخطاب الاستفزازي من هنا وهناك يغذي وينمي روح الكراهية فيغلب شوكها على ورود المحبة ... ما حدث من جمهور الهلال كان يمكن أن يحدث من جمهور المريخ لو وضعنا هذا في موضع ذاك وكما يقول المثل المصري(لا تعايرني ولا اعايرك الهم طايلني وطايلك).
(٤)
ختاماً ... دخل أشرف الكاردينال في حروبٍ عديدةّ منذ توليه رئاسة النادي .. حارب لاعبين ومدربين ومدراء كرة وأعضاء في مجلس إدارته وإعلاميين.. خاض حروباً يعد مجرد  النزول إلى ساحتها خسارة بغض النظر عن نتائجها ومآلاتها... آخر معاركه كانت مع ألتراس الهلال .. نتمنى أن تكون المعركة الأخيرة فجسد الهلال لم يعد يحتمل المزيد من الصراعات ... وعليك الله سافر ... شيل الأماني معاك ... شوف البيبكي عليك أو حتى يترجاك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناصر بابكر 

القصة الكاملة لأحداث (مباراة البمبان)

* الأحداث بدأت عقب إشهار حكم اللقاء البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ومن بعدها الحمراء لمدافع الهلال بوي عقب المخالفة التي ارتكبها مع تيري .. حينها بدأت الجماهير بالجهة الشمالية الشرقية بحصب الملعب بوابل من الحجارة ما استدعى هروب الحكم المساعد ولاعبي الفريقين لمنتصف الملعب.. بعدها بدأت محاولات من بعض لاعبي الهلال لاثناء الجماهير عن فعلها بدأت بأبوعاقلة ثم جمال سالم ثم نزار حامد وكلها باءت بالفشل، ففي كل مرة كان يهم خلالها المساعد بالتوجه لأخذ مكانه والصيني لتنفيذ المخالفة كان مطر الحجارة يهطل من جديد.
* وبعد فترة ترقب وانتظار جاءت المحاولة الأكثر جدية مع الجماهير من قبل مساعد مدرب الهلال هيثم مصطفي الذي قام وبشجاعة يحسد عليها بالوصول للجماهير في السياج الشرقي والدخول معاها في نقاش لاقناعها بالتوقف عن حصب الملعب حتى تستكمل المباراة، وبعد عودته ظن كثيرون أن المشكلة حلت وأن اللعب سيستأنف لكن ما أن اتجه الحكم لموقعه ومن خلفه الصيني لتنفيذ المخالفة إلا وعاد وابل الحجارة من جديد ليتقاطر مع الملعب ليعود الحكم ولاعبي الفريقين لوسط الملعب وبعدها أقتنع الجميع أن المباراة لن تكتمل لأن كل محاولات إيقاف شغب جماهير الهلال باءت بالفشل.
* وفي غمرة الترقب والانتظار لقرار من الحكم ومع ازدياد رقعة الحصب لجهات أخري مثل الشمالية الغربية، سقط لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد فجأة وهو فاقد للوعي والدماء تسيل من وجهة ليهرع الطاقم الطبي للمريخ لعلاجه بعد أن سارع لاعبو الفريق ومعهم نجم الهلال أبو عاقلة بحمله لعربة الإسعاف.. وفي تلك الأثناء أمطرت سماء أرضية ملعب الخرطوم غازا مسيلا للدموع قادم من خارج الملعب الناحية الغربية وبدا واضحا أن البمبان موجه للناحية الشرقية من المدرجات لكن الكميات كانت كبيرة وسقطت في أرجاء متفرقة ايحدث هرج ومرج كبير في المدرجات وسط تدافع شديد للخروج من الإستاد في ظل عدد محدود من المخارج ووجود لبعض الأبواب المغلقة لتحدث اغماءات عديدة وسط الجماهير.
* لحظتها استنكر كثيرون فعل الشرطة وأعتقد الأغلبية أن ذاك التصرف من فعل (الدولة العميقة) بالشرطة ولحظتها فكرت في كتابة بوست انتقاد عنيف لما فعلته الشرطة غير أنني وفي آخر لحظة تريثت لتبين الحقيقة كاملة قبل الكتابة عما حدث.
*  وبالفعل بعد النزول من المقصورة والذهاب لاستجلاء الموقف والبحث عن هواء نقي خارج الملعب، وجدت أن المشهد وكم البمبان خارجه لا يقل عن ما يحدث داخله إن لم يكن أسوأ، فعدت إلى الملعب وهذه المرة مباشرة لأرضية الميدان التي لم يكن بها وقتها غير الزملاء المصورين وبعض الجماهير المتأثرة بالبمبان وبعض المصابين إلى جانب الشرطة، هنالك تحدثنا مع قادة القوة المسئولة عن تأمين اللقاء وانتقدنا إطلاقهم للبمبان وبكثافة وظننا ان الوضع لم يكن يستدعي ذلك وكان الأفضل إنتظار تعليق الحكم للقاء وخروجه مع لاعبي الفريقين ووقتها ستغادر الجماهير تلقائيا.
• لكن بعد سماع مبررات قادة القوة والوقوف على المشهد العام عن قرب مع افادات الزملاء المصورين، أقتنع كثيرون بصحة خطوة الشرطة وشخصيا حمدت الله كثيرا على عدم الاستعجال لكتابة بوست انتقاد تصرفها لأنني وصلت لقناعة أن الشرطة وبما فعلته أنقذت الكرة السودانية من كارثة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله وكانت يمكن أن تكون شبيهة بكارثة بورسعيد.
* إذ أوضحت الشرطة أن بعض عناصرها تعرضوا لاصابات كبيرة أثناء عملية حصب الملعب بالحجارة (حجارة كثيفة بأحجام كبيرة) ومع ذلك تحلت بضبط النفس ولم تتعامل برد الفعل إلى أن جاءت لحظة حاسمة استدعت إتخاذ قرار سريع وفوري بسحب القوة الموجودة بالناحية الشمالية الشرقية وإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع في الملعب ومن الجهة الغربية تحديدا لتوجييه ناحية الجزء الشرقي من أرضية الميدان ليذهب بفعل حركة الهواء ناحية المدرجات الشرقية، وتلك اللحظة تمثلت في كسر الجماهير للسياج في أكثر من موقع بالجهة الشرقية في طريقها لاقتحام أرضية الميدان مع العلم أن طاقم التحكيم ولاعبي الفريقين كانوا موجودين بالملعب في تلك الأثناء الأمر الذي كان سيقود لكارثة غير مسبوقة لأن المئات على الأقل كانوا سيقتحمون أرضية إستاد الخرطوم منهم من يمكن أن يعتدي على الحكام ومنهم الغاضب من بعض لاعبي الهلال ومنهم الغاضب من الطاقم الفني ومنهم من يمكن أن تحدثه نفسه بالاعتداء على لاعبي المريخ ووقتها سبختلط الحابل بالنابل سيما أن الشرطة حال سمحت للجماهير بدخول الملعب ستجد مرغمة على مواجهتها وهو أمر كان سيقود لكارثة لا يعلم حد ضحاياها وتأثيرها على السودان كبلد أو الرياضة خصوصا إلا الله، وشخصيا أعتقد أن الشرطة أحسنت التصرف وانقذت الوضع من فاجعة بإطلاق البمبان لإخلاء الملعب من الجماهير واستمرار إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع خارج الاستاد لتفريق الجماهير حتى لا تحدث اشتباكات خارجه.
• صحيح أن ما فعلته الشرطة أدي لسقوط العشرات في حالات إغماء بسبب الغاز المسيل للدموع لكن في تقديري كانت تلك أخف الأضرار الممكنة في الوضع الموجود بالملعب دون إغفال ضيق مدرجات الملاعب في السودان وقلة المداخل والمخارج وإغلاق بعض الأبواب حتى في المباريات الجماهيرية يزيد الأوضاع سوءا في كل مرة تكون فيها أحداث شغب ويزيد من صعوبة إخلاء الملعب.
* رأي البعض أن الشرطة كان ينبغي أن تقوم بإخلاء المدرج الذي تركز فيه الشغب مع ملاحظة أن الشغب تمدد لاحقا حيث انهمرت حجارة من الناحية الشمالية الغربية أيضا .. ورؤية إخلاء المدرج كانت سائدة في العهد البائد وقت كانت الشرطة تستخدم أي أسلوب وأي وسيلة مع المواطن، لكن الملاحظ أن الشرطة باتت تتحفظ بشدة على الدخول في أي مواجهة مباشرة مع الجماهير بعد الثورة وهو سبب عدم الإقدام على إخلاء المدرج وهو في اعتقادي تصرف حكيم لأن عدد الضحايا أيضا كان سيكون كبيرا حال اشتبك الجمهور مع الشرطة، لذا كان الغاز المسيل للدموع هو الخيار الوحيد المنطقي وقتها مع العلم أنه ممنوع من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكن يبدو أنه سيكون حاضر في السودان لحين تغيير البنية التحتية وتوفير ملاعب آمنة ومتطورة وتنظيم المباريات باحترافية ولحين التمتع بطرح إعلامي هادف وعقلاني يسهم في رفع وعي الجماهير وتغيير سلوكها ولحين سيادة الروح والخلق الرياضي وسط القطاعات كافة.
• شهادة أخيرة أسأل عنها أمام الله وكلمة حق أن بعض رجال الشرطة كانوا حريصين على الاهتمام بمتابعة إسعاف كل من تعرض للاختناق ودخل في إغماء وتابعوا حالات عديدة داخل أرضية الملعب وفي المدرجات، ووفروا عطر يساعد فاقد الوعي على الاستفاقة ويقلل أثر البمبان وطافوا به على المصابين والزملاء المصورين شهود على تلك الأحداث.
* نسأل الله السلامة للمصابين من الجماهير وعناصر الشرطة ونسأل الله الوعي والروح الرياضية للجماهير لتختفي تلك المشاهد من ملاعبنا ومن بلادنا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة ------ مزمل أبوالقاسم.

مافيش بمبان من غير رمضان

.. الزعيم يجندل الهلال بصاروخين حلال 
فيم الغضب يا عجب.. قمة المدنية مريخية.. والصفوة تهتف "سلمية سلمية"
فرق كبير بين فرقة الموهوبين.. ومدرسة المشاغبين.. فرق يا إبراهيم

* الحمد لله آناء الليل وأطراف النهار.
* الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.
* الحمد لله الواحد الأحد، الذي أكرم الزعيم بنصره المؤزر.
* كالعادة.. كل لقاءات القمة التاريخية مريخية.
* سجل سجل يا تاريخ.. قمة المدنية للمريخ.
* قمة حكومة حمدوك حمراء بلون الدم.
* وصفراء بلون الذهب.
* بلنتي وشبال.. مريخ الجمال ضرب الهلال.. بدون العقرب والغربال.
* بطل القمة عجب، وليس في الأمر عجب.
* المريخ منصور.. والصفر مدحور.
* وهتفت جماهير المريخ بعد نهاية المباراة: (سلمية سلمية).
* عجب عجب.. مريخ عجب.
* عليك نور.. وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة يا قدور!
* ما أصلو النجم.. خلقوهو أصلاً للرجم.
* ضرب العجب.. واكتمل الطرب!
* عجب عليهو الفوز.. ونحن علينا الطرب.
* هدفان أغلى من الذهب.
* رمضان أحلى الأقوان.
* ثنائية مريخية، فجرت ثورة الحجارة الهلالية.
* ألم نقل لكم إن مريخ الهلال يختلف عن أي مريخ آخر؟

* ألم نقل لكم (التحكيم نظيف.. الهلال خفيف)؟
* لو اكتملت صفوف الأحمر لما اكتمل الشوط الأول.
* فرق كبير بين فرقة الموهوبين.. ومدرسة المشاغبين.
* فرق يا إبراهيم.
* صدق شاعر المريخ السر قدور حين قال: (يا حلوة قومي اتكلمي..  جربي الأغاني الحلوة في يوم الفرح واترنمي.. واتبسمي.. وعلى البنات اتقرضمي.. الليلة مريخك طلع.. دخل المجال العالمي.. مريخنا شال اسم البلد.. ومعاهو للأمجاد صعد.. دخل المعارك بي جلد.. جلد الأعادي.. وما انجلد.. خرطومنا شاهدت الأسود.. ما خافوا صيحات الحشود.. جابوا النصر وصدقوا الوعد.. مريخنا معروف من زمان.. أمجاده تب ما ليها حد.. وكاساتو من عهداً قديم ما ليها عد.. والليلة جاب نصرو الأهم.. عز ورفع البلد.. نسمع زغاريد الطرب.. مريخنا يا رمح اللهب.. من بدري تاريخك عجب.. ولعبك عجب.. وفنك عجب.. وعلينا تمجيدك وجب.. كتبت تاريخك وتاريخ البلد.. أفريقي في لوح الدهب)!
* ينتصر المريخ فتبتسم الوجوه العابسة.. وتنسى صروف الدهر وتغالب قواسي الحياة بالحب الصافي النبيل.. أولئك الذين يفضلونه على أبنائهم و يشركونه مع قفة الملاح.. يتحايلون على الرضا بالقناعة.. أو كما قال فتح الله!!
* ينتصر المريخ فتزول الأحزان.. ويرق النسيم.. وتنتعش الزهرات في تيجانها.. وتغرد العصافير في أغصانها.. وتتمايل الأغصان وتحتضن سيقانها.. ويزول الحزن من النفوس الكربة!
*  ينتصر المريخ فأرقص وأغني (وأنطط) نشوةً.. وأشر الغيمة خيمة علي (النجم) وارتاح ..أصادف أجمل الغابات وأصادق غصنك الفواح .. واطرد من زوايا القلب جنبك آخر الأشباح.. وتفتح كلمة من عينيك لي مجري الغنا المسدود.. و اخت اسمك على باب الزمان إكليل.. (نجمة) صبية تلمع فوق صديري النيل.. و أحبك لا قدر مكتوب.. و لا دمعا سقي المنديل.. وأنادي عليك ملاذا من شتاء الأيام.. و بردا في الحياة و سلام)!
* انتصرنا لسودان الطابية المقابلة النيل ولي ناس مرفعين الفقرا وسمسم القضارف وغابة أم بارونة والشواك ومقرن النيلين وقطن الجزيرة ونسايم عطبرة الحلوة وسد مروي.. ولحريق المك في قلب الدخيل.
* انتصرنا رجالة وفن.. (إن درت العديل والزين تعال يا زول.. وإن كست الكعب والشين أرح يا زول)!
* انتصرنا لسودان الثورة وكرري والشكابة.. ديم عرب.. السواقي الجنوبية.. رهيد البردي.. جبال تقلي.. شندي فوق!
* انتصر لسودان إكرام الضيف (النعيم ود حمد).. ولي كردفان الغرة أم خيراً برة.. ورطب الشمال.. وعروس الرمال.. ونخيل الباوقة!
* انتصرنا وفرحت الدهباية.. واتملن الحيشان.. وغنت أم ضيفان: (وليد دارفور بمشي معاك الليلة.. محل ما تدور بمشي معاك الليلة)!
* انتصر فغنينا مع حمد الريح: (يا سلام لمن نسالم نبقى زي طاير معربد.. نستحيل شلال عواطف في قلب عاشق مغرد.. زي تميراً في الشمال لمن يفيض النيل يفرهد.. تنتشي الدنيا وتزغرد.. والبسيمة الحلوة تسبقنا وتنقر بابنا كو.. كو)!
* انتصر المريخ الجميل في منابع النيل فأينعت الفرحة وأرسلنا للعالم رسالة مفادها.. ذا هو المريخ.. يعمر ولا يدمر.. يوحد ولا يفرق!
* سودان المريخ.. أو مريخ السودان.. الأمر سيان!
* ما أجمل إشراقة الشمس الصباح والمريخ منتصر!
* ما أحلى تفاصيل الحياة والزعيم منصور.
* ما أزهى الحياة والكوكب القاهر يلمع في الأفق ليضخ النور في جوف الظلام.
* فيه نرضى بالقليل محبةً.. وما دون الكثير حجاب.. ليتك تحلو والحياة مريرةٌ.. وليتك ترضى والأنام غضاب.. وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر.. وليت الذي بيني وبين العالمين خراب.. إذا صح منك الود فالكل هينٌ.. وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب.. بشراك يا مريخ فتح الله وأزهري وداعة الله!
* انتصرنا واستعدنا مجدنا الغابر وتذكرنا أيامنا الخوالي.
* انتصرنا وانطلقت آهات المحبين في المدرجات.. وفرح الذين يصفقون له أحياناً بلا سبب.. حباً وتدليلاً.. ولا يطيقون عنه بعداً.. ويغنون له مثلما غنت الخنساء لصخرٍ: وإن مريخاً لسيدنا.. وإن مريخاً إذا نشتوا لنحار.. وإن مريخاً لمقدامٍ إذا ركبوا.. وإن مريخاً إذا جاءوا لنحار.. وإن مريخا لتأتم الهداة به.. كأنه علم على رأسه نار!
* دخل العجب التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه، ليلحق بمأمون صابون وصلاح الأمين، في تفجير البمبان، وإشعال ثورة الحجارة.
* علام تحتج جماهير الهلال؟
* وفيم الغضب يا عجب؟
* الهدفان صحيحان.. الطرد سليم، والهزيمة قونين مع الرأفة.
* يقال إن ثورة الحجارة تفجرت احتجاجاً على عدم تضمين ركلة الجزاء المريخية.. في الوثيقة الدستورية.
* حدثت الصدمة بسبب نفخة الإعلام الأزرق، الذي صور الزعيم في هيئة الخصم الضعيف، الذي يسهل الفوز عليه بأقل مجهود، وأكد لجماهيره أن الانتصار مضمون.
* بلغ بهم التفاؤل حد إعلان صدور صحيفة الهلال صباح اليوم، لتحتفل بفوز المدعوم على الزعيم!
* وحدس ما حدس!
* متشوقون لمطالعة الصحيفة.
* الليلة الصدمة علي شديدة!
* انفجرت صورة الحجارة، واقترنت الهزيمة في الملعب، بسقوط أخلاقي مروع في المدرجات!
* بعد شبال العجب قذفت جماهير الهلال خمسة أطنان دراب داخل ملعب إستاد الخرطوم!
* وتفننت في رجم رجال الشرطة ولاعبي المريخ بالحجارة، حتى أصابت نجمي الزعيم محمد الرشيد ومحمود أم بدة، وعدد مقدر من رجال الأمن.
* سالت الدماء الحمراء في النجيل الأخضر لتعلن اكتمال سقوط الهلال، فنياً وأخلاقياً.
* شغبت جماهير الهلال وعوقبت مدرجات المريخ بالبمبان.
* لماذا أطلقوا الغاز المسيل للدموع على الصفوة؟
* ماذا جنت لتعاقب بجريرة مدرسة المشاغبين؟
* الضرب رُكب.. والغلب بالعجب.
* العجب حبيبي.
* أداني التحية.
* هو حال المريخ منذ قديم الزمان، خلف كل قيصر يفوت قيصر جديد.
* وأحزان هلالية بلا جدوى، ودمعة سدى.
* اقترن هتاف (جيب بمبان يا رمضان) مع هتاف (عايزين بمبان يا صابون)، و(بتسل الروح يا دحدوح)، وتذكرت جماهير المريخ سيرة الراحل صلاح الأمين، الشهير بصلاح بمبان.
* المريخ منصور.. والهلال مدحور.
* الطرب أحمر.. والغضب أزرق.
* صائد البمبان جاب التيمان.
* تميز الزعيم منذ الدقيقة الأولى، وبسط سيطرته على الملعب طولاً وعرضاً، وخنق الهلال في نصف ملعبه، ولو ركز تيري والعجب ونمر قليلاص لانتهت الحصة الأولى برباعية.
* كان على جماهير الهلال أن تحتفل وتسير مظاهرات الفرح لأن هزيمة فريقها اقتصرت على هدفين فقط.
* كان الفارق كبيراً بين الفريقين في كل شيء.
* فارق مهول في القدرات والمهارات والإمكانيات الفردية والجماعية.
* علماً أن المريخ دخل المباراة في ظروف أقل ما توصف بالقاسية، لأنه افتقد خدمات أفضل مهاجمين سودانيين، ودفع بثالثهما وهو منقوص من الجاهزية البدنية، وعانى من ظروف إدارية بالغة الصعوبة ومع ذلك فاز بأقل مجهود.
* مجلس الزعيم بلا رئيس ولا نائب رئيس ولا أمين عام ولا مال، والمريخ منتصر بجدارة.
* مريخ صعب ضد التعب.
* الكبير كبير مهما يصير.
* فجر ثورة الحجارة، وأطلق البمبان في الميدان.
* غاب الغربال وانهزم الهلال.
* غاب العقرب والهلال برضو مشقلب.
* المريخ خطر.. بمن حضر.
* لله درك يا فتح الله.. أوجزت وأبنت وأجدت (يا أحسن الناس لا مستثنياً أحداً.. من الكرام سوى آبائك النجب).
* دقيناهم دق العيش.
* ونفشناهم نفش القطن.
* أب زرد قبض.
* يا صفيراب.. المريخ عذاب.
* عجبكو ما رحمكو.
* (الصيني) عجيب.. و(العجب) رمضان.
* الليلة السودان.. كلو فرحان.. يا حمدوك ويا برهان!
* آخر خبر: الضرب بمبان.. والهلال اتكردن يا جدعان!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يعلّق على أحداث مباراة المريخ والهلال في الممتاز
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الفاتح باني إنّ سلوك جماهير الهلال كان مؤسفًا وغير مقبول في المباراة التي جرت بملعب الخرطوم الدولي السبت، كاشفًا عن اتخاذ اتحاده خطواتٍ جادة لحسم ظاهرة التفلّت، والتعامل معها بجديّة لعدم تكرارها.

و”السبت”، توقّفت مباراة المريخ والهلال ضمن المرحلة العاشرة بعد احتجاجاتٍ جماهيرية على قرارات حكم المباراة بعد طرد لاعب الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³، ما أدّى إلى إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع ليخلّف إصاباتٍ متفاوتة.

وأوضح الفاتح باني عن أنّ لجنته ستعقد اجتماعًا الأربعاء القادم لبحث الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة المريخ والهلال في المرحلة العاشرة من المنافسة.

وفي اتجاهٍ آخر، كشف رئيس اللجنة المنظّمة عن تأجيل مباريات هلال الفاشر في الوقت الراهن، تقديرًا لموقف النادي بعد تعرّض بعثته إلى حادثِ حركةٍ أليم.

وترّحم على مدرب هلال الفاشر الهادي محمدين، متمنيًا الشفاء للمصابين، معلنًا تكفّل اتحاده بالعلاج.
*

----------

